# Naruto Chapter 606 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Oct 10, 2012)

Predict away.


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2012)

tobi goes to madara and kakashi wakes up with no knowledge of the MS being awakened


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito takes Rin's body back to Madara's cave.

Kakashi wakes up in a medical center.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 10, 2012)

*Chapter 606 Prediction:*  Sorrow

Obito goes up to Rin and before she passes on, he reveals himself and says his goodbye.   Then he returns to Madara, begging him to tell him the plan to end war for all time.   Madara is pleased (just as planned).


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

I demand a 'just as planned' panel Kishi 
I wasn't for the idea a couple of weeks ago, but DAMN.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito has a private little funeral. 

Zetsu explains what happened to Rin/Kakashi in detail. It's probably some convoluted shit that Obito eventually decides proves the world is just a shitty place with a bunch of twisted lies.

He asks Madara to explain the Moon's Eye plan in detail. 

Lots of big closeups with Madara blabbing about a world without bullshit, where everything's in the open. Obito agrees, acquires Tobi mask, and the plan's set in motion, including getting Yahiko/Nagato to create Akatsuki, controlling Yagura, etc.

Chapter ends with Kakashi and Obito facing off.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm open to a couple more chapters of the flashback after this  

In Kishimoto we trust


----------



## Penance (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito thanks Madara, then grows up...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito returns to Madara's hideout becomes his willing follower and to show that he has cast off his past he takes a new name "Tobi". End of flashback.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Oct 10, 2012)

Naruto 606 prediction:

That wasn't the real rin... perhaps the hidden mist was  able to copy rin's memories, jutsu, and body kinesthetics to try kill  Kakashi. kakashi and obito were both confused by a fake rin. kakashi  with the sharingan saw the confused chakra and killed her.

Oh...my boring imagination! 

But...i really hope the girl killed by Kakashi is not real rin. Not real, please...!


----------



## falconzx (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito has a quiet funeral before it gets cold


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 10, 2012)

i have improve with my predict a million time from last week..............enjoy my amazin create power and icredible thought process.....................


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 10, 2012)

i think we'll go back to the present and Kakashi explains why he had to kill Rin (though i hope that was an "experimental body" as zetsu was talking about)


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 10, 2012)

Info on what the Bloddy Mist were doing hopefully.

But who am I kidding? Well get Madara converting Obito.


----------



## kluang (Oct 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Info on what the Bloddy Mist were doing hopefully.
> 
> But who am I kidding? Well get Madara converting Obito.



Or Kakashi converting Obito

Either way conversion is 606 main theme


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 10, 2012)

Still wonder how obito was convinced not to like his uchiha brethren anymore...


----------



## Sarry (Oct 10, 2012)

I wanna see the bloody mist and what Obito did with them. His revenge should be fun.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 10, 2012)

I think that 606 will be another flashback chapter where Obito finally embraces the Dark side of the Force...ehm..i mean Madara's plan and maybe we will return to the main battle during chapter 607(half flashback half the normal story).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 10, 2012)

next chap SHOULD be the last in the flashback otherwise this is gonna be dragging on more.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito goes swimming in blood 

Then he goes see Madara.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito returns to the cave just as Madara predicted.


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito burries Rin and walks off to Madara and joins him and agrees to his terms.
Madara tells him about the Moons eye plan.
Chapter then ends with Kakashi and Gai standing infront of Obito and Obito saying something cliffhanger'ish.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 10, 2012)

3 years old Itachi appears out of nowhere and one-panel Obito with genjutsu.
*Itachi:* Obito you will be a fool until the moment I die, paint your face with any kind of Orange and cut your hair or let it grow for no reason. Your name from now on is Tobi and you have 5 years old.
*Obito:* Tobi is a good boy.
*Itachi:*Yes, yes, Tobi is a good boy, now go back to uncle Madara and tell him...*whispers.

*Obito in front of Madara:* Madara you will become my new light!!!
*Madara:* .... damn you Itachi, not again.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 10, 2012)

My predict the best......................


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 10, 2012)

Obito start dying because he overdid it and his body couldn't take it. Spiral Zetsu saves his life by fusing with him. Obito returns to the hideout with Rin's body. He does a little funeral while Madara says "I told you so".


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a feeling that we are not getting to see Madara's cave this chapter.
This is Kishi and no Rin got stabbed through her heart means nothing. (fuck logic)

This chapter will be Rin's last words to Obito with dozens of flashbacks NF will roll their eyes over and a potential end with Rin's funeral where Obito watches silently Kakashi to make excuses in front of Rin's grave.

Prepare yourself


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 10, 2012)

I really hope the next chapter actually answers questions instead of creating more (like Rin's background and why she was killed). But I have the feeling Kishimoto is not going to elaborate on anything...


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 10, 2012)

Kakui Lee said:


> Naruto 606 prediction:
> 
> That wasn't the real rin... perhaps the hidden mist was  able to copy rin's memories, jutsu, and body kinesthetics to try kill  Kakashi. kakashi and obito were both confused by a fake rin. kakashi  with the sharingan saw the confused chakra and killed her.
> 
> ...



Then wtf would happen? Another chapter where you see the REAL Rin die? That's so dumb, I mean they already implied that Rin has been dead for a long time. It's not like she's pulling Madara's strings lolol.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2012)

This entire scene was a genjutsu by Madara.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2012)

Has the preview been released yet?


----------



## Stormcloak (Oct 11, 2012)

I think we'll be getting 2-3 more flashbacks


----------



## CA182 (Oct 11, 2012)

I predict this.


----------



## rajin (Oct 11, 2012)

we will come to know about the *SECRET DIMENSION OF HELL. *

here obito will shout,scream and then gonna say some good quote and we are back into ninja world and madara laughs[taunt] when obito returns and blah blah


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 11, 2012)

i'm gonna make a bold prediction......2 MAN SUSANOO.....

if this was all devised by madara and obito snaps out of this idiotic crusade, kakashi and obito will form a two man susanoo.....

that would be sweet......


----------



## Escargon (Oct 11, 2012)

Haha lol jgalt7, thats the most random avatar ive ever seen.

What? There will be a chapter next week? 

I predict all pages but one being useless, and the last page being Obito running back to Madaras lair. :/


----------



## motherlover (Oct 11, 2012)

i hope we get some closure instead of questions. At this point, all i really want to know is why obito would agree to kill his parents and all the other uchiha. after that, we can go back to the fighty fighty


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2012)

ohana posted wsj preview.
"obito finally makes a step to (becoming) 'Tobi'!?"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2012)

^Very promising. Thanks for the update takL.

The first step to become Tobi...could that be the end of the flashback for now?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 11, 2012)

takL said:


> ohana posted wsj preview.
> "obito finally makes a step to (becoming) 'Tobi'!?"



He'll be painting his mask for the whole chapter. That's the step


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 11, 2012)

takL said:


> ohana posted wsj preview.
> "obito finally makes a step to (becoming) 'Tobi'!?"



Thanks for the preview ohana and takL! 

 sounds promising. Should be a good chapter


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2012)

in the top left panel once the mask of kiri nins broke apart,we see the glimpse of a head-band....which doesn't seem like kiri's but matches the starting of konoha's headband


[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 12, 2012)

auem said:


> in the top left panel once the mask of kiri nins broke apart,we see the glimpse of a head-band....which doesn't seem like kiri's but matches the starting of konoha's headband
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



glad i'm not the only one to notice. it also caused Obito to pause, then get worse in his killing


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 13, 2012)

That certainly looked like a part of Konoha leaf symbol.

It would explain why Obito didn't come back Konoha.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 13, 2012)

auem said:


> in the top left panel once the mask of kiri nins broke apart,we see the glimpse of a head-band....which doesn't seem like kiri's but matches the starting of konoha's headband



Don't tell me we have another villain created by Danzou.


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> That certainly looked like a part of Konoha leaf symbol.
> 
> It would explain why Obito didn't come back Konoha.



Nonsense.

It was clearly the edge of one of the mist marks on their village's forehead protector.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> It was clearly the edge of one of the mist marks on their village's forehead protector.



i don't think so, the Kiri symbol doesn't have a curve that comes to a point like that... Konoha however, does. 

just look closely at the headband and the Kiri symbol on the mask, clearly they are not the same symbol

image not mine, but still makes the same point
[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 14, 2012)

Well the shit just hit the proverbial fan by the above post. No wonder Obito hates Konoha so much.

So err, yeah. Obito goes over to the dark side completely.


----------



## Jad (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually think that next chapter will return to the Kakashi/Gai vs Obito fight, only because it didn't really finish off on a climax? Did it? I didn't get that impression.


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> i don't think so, the Kiri symbol doesn't have a curve that comes to a point like that... Konoha however, does.
> 
> just look closely at the headband and the Kiri symbol on the mask, clearly they are not the same symbol
> 
> image not mine, but still makes the same point



WHOA, HOLY SHIT! :sanji


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 14, 2012)

It's probably an art error, Kishi is making a lot recently.

or is it?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

Wouldn't be the first head band error we've seen.


----------



## Talis (Oct 14, 2012)

Wonder what will happen to Rin, we might find out her being a Jinchiruke.


X Itachi X said:


> Wouldn't be the first head band error we've seen.


Dunno why but ur avatar resembles to troll kage.


----------



## WT (Oct 14, 2012)

That fodder killed by Obito that people are talking about wearing a leaf headband looks like he's from the Akimichi clan. If so, love it when those fodders die.


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Don't tell me we have another villain created by Danzou.


Except, unlike the others, Obito actually got back at Danzou.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 14, 2012)

Inb4 headband fodder is an Uchiha because he has black hair and got his ass kicked by Obito.


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe the headband guy was Obito's father.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 14, 2012)

Btw, what the hell going with his hairs?
Below the headband the hairs of this fodder are white.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2012)

disguise as a  mist ninja anbu.......... still wears konoha headband............... are people serious?


----------



## Klue (Oct 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> disguise as a  mist ninja anbu.......... still wears konoha headband............... are people serious?



It's fucking stupid, but it's something Kishimoto would do.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about any artwork on any headbands.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2012)

this chapter obito will probably go to madara and say obito died and change his name to tobi and start his training and maybe learn new info on madaras plan. and the following one i think we continue with this and at the end we see tobi heading to kohona after madara give whoever's sharingan he has to obito to have 2. and with madaras bit of chakra in it is the reason the kyuubi said you to tobi thinking it was madara.


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's fucking stupid, but it's something Kishimoto would do.



 well he did write "RS does not exist and the rinnigan is a mutation" so......... yeah, i totally see it now


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 14, 2012)

My thoughts on Rin, and where she fits into the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Beginning of Yagura's and the Mists control by Root*​
Danzou, at some point in the 3rd Ninja World War, had his Root member, Uchiha Shisui use his unique and powerful Genjutsu, Kotoamatsukami on the Mists Jinchurriki, Yagura. Danzou didn't want the Mist being able to use a Jinchurriki with perfect control against Konoha. Shisui's genjutsu was the only Genjutsu known that was capable of controlling a perfect Jinchurriki.

Shisui, while in the Mist to carry out his mission with other Root members, finds and ambushes Yagura, who is being protected by Mist Shinobi, one of those was Ao.

Shisui lands his Genjutsu on Yagura, has a small skirmish with Ao, and then escapes. None of the Mist know Yagura is now under control of Koto.

The Genjutsu's Order was probably "Obey Danzou".

Eventually, Yagura becomes Mizukage. Danzou takes advantage of this by weakening the Mist. He has Yagura hunt down and exterminate the Mists bloodline users, and remake the Graduation Exam to be more in-line with Root's (As the Mist would now serve was a proxy force of Konoha's).

Sometime during this war, Uchiha Obito of Minato's team is presumed killed in action. In reality, he was rescued by Uchiha Madara.

*Danzou's attempt to take control of the Seventh Tail Jinchurriki: Rin
*​
Obito is kept in an underground base of Uchiha Madara's, to heal from his injuries.

Meanwhile, Danzou now sets his sights on the Seventh Tail Jinchuriki, Rin of Minato's team. He wants to bring her under his control, to strengthen his Root organization. Minato and the other Hokages, in his opinion, don't know how to utilize the Jinchurriki's.

Using his connections in Konoha, he finds out Rin will be in a certain area without Minato during a certain time. He has Yagara setup a Mist strike team to kidnap her for him, so he can put her under his control (Possibly via Shisui's Koto).

Kakashi becomes aware of the Mists (doesn't know Danzou is behind it) attempts, and kills Rin to protect Konoha. As he wouldn't be able to fight off all the Mist shinobi himself.

_*The Seventh Tail Bijuu (Chomei) later resurrected in the vicinity of the Hidden Waterfall village, who get control of it.*
_
Rin's death is witnessed by Obito, which makes him and Kakashi unlock the MS.

Kakashi collapses.

Obito goes insane, and begins to become Tobi.

(Needs more information)

*Danzou and Orochimaru's connection to Tobi/Akatsuki and the Uchiha Massacre
*​
At some point in the Uchiha Madness, the 3rd Hokage finds out about Orochimaru's experiments (by Danzou) and lets Orochimaru leave the village instead of killing him. Orochimaru later hooks up with another missing Nin, Sasori, and they both join an Organization named Akatsuki. Orochimaru keeps in contact with Danzou.

Meanwhile, Uchiha Itachi, a young prodigy within the Uchiha clan, gets scooped up by Root. He is placed with Uchiha Shisui, who will become his best-friend and mentor.

The Uchiha start becoming a problem for Konoha. A Coup d'?tat is being planned by the leadership of the Uchiha. Danzou, knowing how powerful the Uchiha are and can become, and knowing they are a threat to Konoha, wants to annihilate them.

Danzou wants the Uchiha to attack, so he with the unwitting help of the rest of the village, can wipe them out.

Shisui tries to meditate peace between Konoha, Uchiha and Root. It doesn't work. Danzou is dead-set against peace with the Uchiha, and attacks Shisui, taking one of his eyes (Most likely by using the Paralyzing Seal all Root carry).

Shisui, knowing how powerful his Eye is, and being unable to live with the death of his clan or village, seeks out his best-friend Itachi. He gives him the gift of his other eye, and then kills himself, erasing his existence.

The 3rd Hokage is stalling the potential war between Konoha and Uchiha. Danzou convinces Itachi the only option is the extermination of the Uchiha, as a war would weaken the village, and make it ripe for invasion. This path could end up with the death of Sasuke Uchiha.

Knowing Itachi wasn't strong enough, Danzou uses a Root contact (Orochimaru) to get in touch with Tobi/Uchiha Madara. Madara explains about his organization, Akatsuki and what it's purpose is (Most likely lying, possibly talking about eradicating the Bijuu).

Danzou, knowing of Madara's hatred of the Uchiha for their betrayal of him, enlists his help in the massacre. The price is the Mizukage of the Hidden Mist (Because he is a Jinchurriki) and the Eyes of the Uchiha who are killed.

Danzou reluctantly agree's. The Uchiha are an immediate threat, and the death of the Mizukage and their Biju weakens the Mist anyway, furthering his agenda.

Uchiha Massacre happens. Itachi and Tobi(Obito as we know, now) eradicate the entire clan, with the exception of Sasuke Uchiha. Danzou has some Root members active in the area to help, and attains access to some Sharingans.

Itachi leaves Konoha, and joins Tobi's/Madara's organization, Akatsuki. Becoming the second member of the Organization, after Orochimaru.

Danzou meets up with Orochimaru and hands him over some Sharingans, in exchange for being his guinea pig (Origin of Danzou's arm, and Orochimaru coming to the realization he needs an Uchiha body, not just Sharingan eyes)

Madara now has control of the Hidden Mist, but because of Shisui's death and Itachi being in-control of his Eye, the Genjutsu is weakened and begins to show cracks.

Orochimaru attacks Itachi to possess his body, subsequently losing, and fleeing - Defecting from Akatsuki and Root.

Kisame is recruited by Tobi, who is using the Mizukage, Yagura. He has to use another Genjutsu on-top of Koto to keep control of him.

Ao, now with the Byakugan, notices the Genjutsu used by Tobi, and the controlling of the Mizukage is found out.

Yagara is killed.

_*The Sanbi Bijuu later resurrects in the ocean, and is capture by Tobi and Deidara.*_


_
_
--------


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 14, 2012)

^I liked it up to the Jinchuuriki part. I don't buy the Rin = Jinchuuriki thing. But if Kishi pulls it off - I'll be inpressed


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 14, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> My thoughts on Rin, and where she fits into the story.
> 
> <snip>



I wonder, what's the idea behind Shisui's eyes anyway? Koto is only cast through 1 eye, right? Typically, the two eyes have different jutsu's. Why is the eye that Danzou had capable of casting the same genjutsu that Itachi's version of that eye has?

That bugs me a little...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 15, 2012)

Last chapter was a pure action chapter, so I imagine this one will be a _re_action chapter.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 15, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> I wonder, what's the idea behind Shisui's eyes anyway? Koto is only cast through 1 eye, right? Typically, the two eyes have different jutsu's. Why is the eye that Danzou had capable of casting the same genjutsu that Itachi's version of that eye has?
> 
> That bugs me a little...



So that it can be used twice every 10 years.

How the hell did Itachi know it was 10 years anyway ?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2012)

Is Shisui even alive/dead?


----------



## Zugaro (Oct 15, 2012)

Rin had some special ability (probably kekkai genkai) that the hidden mist wanted.
Kakashi had no choice but to kill her or the ability would fall into the Mist's hands.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Last chapter was a pure action chapter, so I imagine this one will be a _re_action chapter.



I hope so. I want to see how Madara receives the disillusioned Obito, and how the mist got screwed by Obito.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 15, 2012)

falconzx said:


> So that it can be used twice every 10 years.
> 
> How the hell did Itachi know it was 10 years anyway ?


from previous users

Kakashi knew of former Uchiha who had Kamui


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 15, 2012)

John Connor said:


> Kakashi knew of former Uchiha who had Kamui


It's implied that he didn't; Kamui is a fairly recent discovery. That's part of the reason why he later clarified Obito's mysterious powers are really *ocular* powers. His powers are unheard of.

considering he got it right once.
Link removed


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 15, 2012)

I predict rookies!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 15, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I predict rookies!



I would like to see that, but I'm sure we'll see more Obito's "crawling in my skin" moments.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 15, 2012)

Karin's prison break


----------



## bach (Oct 15, 2012)

@ ichiruto

very good theory!!!
but i think that something will change:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Beginning of Yagura's and the Mists control by Root*​
> Danzou, at some point in the 3rd Ninja World War, had his Root member,  Uchiha Shisui use his unique and powerful Genjutsu, Kotoamatsukami on  the Mists Jinchurriki, Yagura. Danzou didn't want the Mist being able to  use a Jinchurriki with perfect control against Konoha. Shisui's  genjutsu was the only Genjutsu known that was capable of controlling a  perfect Jinchurriki.
> 
> Shisui, while in the Mist to carry out his mission with other Root  members, finds and ambushes Yagura, who is being protected by Mist  Shinobi, one of those was Ao at that time without the byakugan.
> ...


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Karin's prison break



karin meets a pedo gay rapist and a mafia member so they can set a guy free for killing the president


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2012)

Rin was killed for her role as a Mist spy.

And the plot thickens.


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rin was killed for her role as a Mist spy.
> 
> And the plot thickens.



rin being a spy means that obito had a crush on a girl "worse than trash" according to his own words


----------



## NW (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone who predicts a  non flashback chapter needs to return to reality (). Basic storytelling knowledge should tell you that it's not switching out of flashback mode any time soon, no matter how much you want them to end.

Anyway, I predict shit happening. Because at this point I can't even give a good prediction because these last few chapters were completely unpredictable.



Addy said:


> rin being a spy means that obito had a crush on a girl "worse than trash" according to his own words


And? That would be a perfect way to fuck him up even more. Finding out that you were in love with a girl who is the opposite of your ideology?

There's nothing wrong with that. I don't see why the  was necessary because it looks like you just want to criticize the story whether what you're criticizing is good or bad.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 15, 2012)

Obito cries some more, goes back to Madara, who says "lol toldyouso, now stop your whining and be my servant."

That will take an entire chapter given the way Kishi is going.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 15, 2012)

It is revealed that Obito loves c-base.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 15, 2012)

Obito returns to Madara:


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 15, 2012)

I predict that Madara pulls the plug.


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 15, 2012)

Obito creates a Mokuton guitar, uses Rin's bloodsoaked hair as strings and plays this..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1Q71zcBpuo[/YOUTUBE]


As the music plays, Obito then uses flashback no jutsu to remember what he did literally 5 minutes ago (last chapter) and Madara looks on using Plot no jutsu and says " just as planned"


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Anyone who predicts a  non flashback chapter needs to return to reality (). Basic storytelling knowledge should tell you that it's not switching out of flashback mode any time soon, no matter how much you want them to end.
> 
> Anyway, I predict shit happening. Because at this point I can't even give a good prediction because these last few chapters were completely unpredictable.
> 
> *And? That would be a perfect way to fuck him up even more. Finding out that you were in love with a girl who is the opposite of your ideology?*


he killed his clan, teacher, and betrayed his village because a crush over a girl who never returned the same feelings............ and she was his enemy............................................. 



> There's nothing wrong with that. I don't see why the  was necessary because it looks like you just want to criticize the story whether what you're criticizing is good or bad.


nagato = fucked up. 
sasuke = fucked up.
kabuto = fucked up.
gaara = fucked up.
hako = fucked up.
obito = stupid. just stupid. really really stupid.

let us assume that kishi wrote instead of rin, obito's mom. it isn't a crush or anything of that shit. however, it would still be retarted for the simple reason of obito NOT BEING ALONE AND HAVING A SHITTY CHILDHOOD LIKE THE OTHERS ON THE LIST WHICH MADE THEM ALREADY MENTALLY UNSTABLE.

if you want to say that loosing a loved one is an ok reason to go ape shit then ok. however, don't tell me that "i don't see why the  was necessary". if i am JUST criticizing this story as you claim for the sake of criticizing then you are ignoring pretty much everything others have said and not even addressing them. your entire argument is "the girl he loved". i HAVE NOT seen one post addressing the fact of obito having a clan, parents, friends, and a village except for the old classic "this is a fictional tale about children who kill each other at a young age" which translates to "i have no argument.". not one argument tries to explain why would obito abandon all of the others in his life for the sake of rin. you might say "but Addy", it just shows us how fucked up obito is...... ok, why IS HE SO FUCKED UP WHEN HE WAS COMPLETELY NORMAL BEFORE? why is it that one girl changed all this?. this can't be explained by a "rin once gave obito a cookie as kids". i agree with those who say he is butthurt because there is no other reason to explain it. tobi is not a character with several sad moments in his life and just broke at the end like gaara or nagato. he is not a character who was alone and had one person in his life like kabuto. he is not a character who was fucked up by lies like sasuke. he is  a character with no sad/fucked up past and has a normal life who chooses to make a girl his only reason to live. it is that simple.......... why? if kishi can explain that without making me facepalm, i will gladly withdraw everything i have said. but it has been 4 chapters already, no build up happened. obito isn't even giving a shit about madara or considering what madara was saying. he just...... snapped. 

sorry, i can't see it. i just can't see it. and i know kishi is still trying to make this flashback work but he has not explained anything yet. we are still at "because you [kakashi] let rin die". nothing more but now obito is already in what madara called as "hell". seriously, next chapter will have madara finishing the job with repeating the same crap that the zetsu told obito about reviving the dead and how the world sucks and shit.

i keep saying that kishi should show us what did the 3rd shinobi war exactly do to itachi as child but i am glade now that he kept it vague and just summarized it with "4 year old kid. war. traumatized".

si please, PLEASE don't tell me that i criticize for the sake of criticism. i can like stupid and retarded plot points like itachi's back story which i really like. but obito is whole nother level of stupid 



Menacing Eyes said:


> I predict that Madara pulls the plug.



on himself?


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm may be last chapter of the flashback if not then next chapter will.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Oct 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> on himself?



on the manga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> on himself?



"Good God THIS blubbering crybaby is all I have for an intellectual heir!? Fuck that shit! I'm coming to you, my Hashirama! Now help me stand up, Obito, so I can kill myself properly."


----------



## WT (Oct 15, 2012)

Would love to know how Naruto finds Obito and what happens to him. I want him to understand his motivation. Wonder what kind of answer he'll give to Obito and how Obito reacts to it.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 15, 2012)

So 3 more chapters of flashback?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 15, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> So 3 more chapters of flashback?



I would like so or even more as there is still much in need of explanation, but there are 2 chapters till the end of the volume. At least till the end of standard, 10-chapter volume


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 15, 2012)

my hope is that now we will manage to discover something that is written in the tablet throught madara's explanation to obito


----------



## MrSinister (Oct 15, 2012)

I think Madara will be giving his own flashback to Obito in order to manipulate him more because Obito's mind is fragile right now and it's the perfect chance to complete his descent into darkness. Which means this flashback is far from over. I have no problem with it though since I love this flashback so much!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 15, 2012)

I predict more teen angst.


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2012)

The pace of this chapter will probably determine how much longer this flashback will be. Hopefully, things pick up this week. I'm guessing, Obito will spend the chapter talking to Madara, after learning the truth of Rin's death.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 15, 2012)

Second last chapter of the flashback, methinks. 

Probably showing the aftermath and Madara's reaction, and shit like that. Should be good


----------



## mayumi (Oct 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito cries some more, goes back to Madara, who says "lol toldyouso, now stop your whining and be my servant."
> 
> That will take an entire chapter given the way Kishi is going.





Why?! I can't stand this anymore. I would rather hear madara's story about nagato.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 15, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Why?! I can't stand this anymore. I would rather hear madara's story about nagato.



 Nagato's story was much less interesting than Obito's story


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 15, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Nagato's story was much less interesting than Obito's story



cuz poop jokes are far more better than serious buisness


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2012)

Poop jokes> nagato's story.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 15, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> cuz poop jokes are far more better than serious buisness



Obito's rampage > everything


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 15, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> Obito's rampage > everything



meh. the manga could have done without in my opinion.


----------



## vered (Oct 15, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Nagato's story was much less interesting than Obito's story



that is not entirely true.
his reasons for becoming a villan were considered lame,however his connection with Madara is one of the most interesting subplots left in the manga.
the mystery of the killing of these shinobies ,the eyes of Madara(the becoming and unlocking of the Rinnegan),Madara's plan and Nagato connection to it.
but that is all Madaras story and not obito.i suspect we'll get our answers by Madaras own mouth.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 15, 2012)

Hopefully Kishi opts to wrap this rather "peculiar"  experience up in the next two weeks.


----------



## Jad (Oct 15, 2012)

I can only hope these flashbacks end, and the rest of the pieces of the puzzle can be explained through Madara at some other date. I just want to go back to the real time, and more importantly, this fight. I was soo hyped for the Masters taking on Obito, now I am shitting my self since Kishimoto could have easily off paneled a good portion of it. Don't sit there and tell me he wouldn't do it, his the king of off-paneling fights, so save your words.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 15, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> meh. the manga could have done without in my opinion.



The manga could have done without Nagato's story yes.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol Obito's story takes a poop (pun intended) all over Nagato's story its not even funny


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 15, 2012)

ITT: poop vs puppy


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 16, 2012)

Uchiha angst, nuff said.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The manga could have done without Nagato's story yes.



Quoted for accuracy

Pein was a great villian and Nagato was a great shinobi - but his backstory was really boring to read for me


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 16, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Quoted for accuracy
> 
> Pein was a great villian and Nagato was a great shinobi - but his backstory was really boring to read for me



Yeah It was, I totally skimmed through the flashbacks because it was just so dull, but was it sad yes, but not very moving or insightful.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm going to say this is the last week of flashbacks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm going to say this is the last week of flashbacks.


i really hope you are right


----------



## Senju138 (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't forget the froggie suits.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 16, 2012)

Re: flashback length

I do want to know more about Obito's connection to the Akatsuki, and I would like an explanation for his behavior the night of the Kyuubi attack, as well as an explanation of the mizukage clusterfuck. 

I was expecting a lot more from this flashback than we're currently getting. But at this point, I'm strongly suspecting that Rin's death and the angst following it will take up another two chapters, and then we'll jump back to the fight with no real explanation for the questions that have been plaguing so many of us for years now.


----------



## sadino (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm okay with Obito,just don't get the Madara shipping,u all know he'll be wiped below the carpet by Saskay kuuuun~~~


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2012)

Senju138 said:


> Don't forget the froggie suits.



That was Konan's flashback


----------



## Senju138 (Oct 16, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> That was Konan's flashback



Your right, to me it was still a sad attempt by Kishi to add some backstory for the Rinnegan wielding Nagato.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Lol Obito's story takes a poop (pun intended) all over Nagato's story its not even funny



At what point? Last week's chapter? If anything, his backstory was presented better - outside of that, there really isn't much to it, at this point.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 16, 2012)

I will be in a rage mode if Kishi doesn't explain Obito's doings as Tobi. That's like the most important thing, the shit we've been waiting for years. But at the same time, I don't think that this flashback will last 7 or so more chapters(or more, as these 4 chapters explained almost nothing). So it's either this one ends when he "becomes" Tobi and then we'll have another one after some fighting, or Kishi won't cover it at all. And it sucks


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 16, 2012)

But Nagato's backstory is necessary.

At least, the part of his backstory we haven't seen yet. You know, where Madara either NTRs the fuck out of Nagato's dad or performs major surgery on a toddler.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 16, 2012)

Obito's backstory is complete garbage. Nagato  had to endure living in the middle of a war-torn country during a world war, he lost his parents before his very eyes beacuse some Konoha nin mistook them for enemy combatants (to be fair, they attacked them first), he lost his dog due to a random errant bomb (i.e. Tiny wasn't even the intended target) and then he was practically forced to kill his best friend because Hanzou was afraid a bunch of peace-loving hippies would threaten his power (or something) in order to save Konan, followed by Hanzou immediately renegging on the deal and trying to kill them all (which means he never had any intention of letting any of them go, he just wanted to force Nagato to kill Yahiko to *fuck* with them).

Nagato's solution is to create a world where people are afraid to start wars because of his Nuke Machine. Nagato was essentially bringing about a worldwide Cold War where he was the enemy that brought peace to the world.

Let's see what happened to Obito... he got hurt, then trained to become better to reunite with his friends and bullshit crush, bullshit crush died, he went cray cray and killed *everyone* (except Kakashi)... and decided to bring an end to Free Will.

Obito's flashback (insofar) is still bullshit. I want a believable reason for Obito to turn evil, none of this "Because you let Rin die!" shit.


----------



## hokageappie (Oct 16, 2012)

Really he trained? Yuna?? Wauw h? unlocked ? haxxed ms jutsu without Any training phasing like ? pro The first seconds
.... Sasuke had to train his ms ..


----------



## Shattering (Oct 16, 2012)

Nah Sasuke didn't have to train his MS, he had to train his hatred...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 16, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Obito's backstory is complete garbage. Nagato  had to endure living in the middle of a war-torn country during a world war, he lost his parents before his very eyes beacuse some Konoha nin mistook them for enemy combatants (to be fair, they attacked them first), he lost his dog due to a random errant bomb (i.e. Tiny wasn't even the intended target) and then he was practically forced to kill his best friend because Hanzou was afraid a bunch of peace-loving hippies would threaten his power (or something) in order to save Konan, followed by Hanzou immediately renegging on the deal and trying to kill them all (which means he never had any intention of letting any of them go, he just wanted to force Nagato to kill Yahiko to *fuck* with them).
> 
> Nagato's solution is to create a world where people are afraid to start wars because of his Nuke Machine. Nagato was essentially bringing about a worldwide Cold War where he was the enemy that brought peace to the world.
> 
> ...



I think Kishi's idea for Obito's transformation is actually quite good. Obito being isolated for the better part of a year, his only contacts he has Madara's minions, and then after fighting for a year through a very painful rehabilitation with the sole focus of reuniting with his teammates only to witness Kakashi killing Rin. 

To me this is a quite believable scenario for Obito's change. The one big problem it has is the realization. The weekly manga format and let's be honest the immature audience doesn't allow this process to be shown properly which leads to reactions like yours. 

If we actually saw Obito's struggle to regain control over his body, the constant pain his injuries caused him, his slow bonding with the Zetsus and heard about his constant obsession with getting back to Rin and Kakashi for a moderate amount of time no one would question Kishi on this. But that's just not possible with a weekly manga of 17 pages aimed at 12 to 18 year olds. You can't just spend ten chapters on this process in the middle of a battle on top of everything else in this flashback so instead of ten chapters we got twelve pages and we're supposed to understand all of that. 
Judging by what I've seen on NF the majority does not, which is a failure of Kishi's.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 16, 2012)

I came here with the hope of early spoilers but I was wrong.... 


Not much gonna happen this chapter, Obito gonna rage & rant. if we are lucky we might get into mist - Obito interractions.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 16, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Obito's backstory is complete garbage. Nagato  had to endure living in the middle of a war-torn country during a world war, he lost his parents before his very eyes beacuse some Konoha nin mistook them for enemy combatants (to be fair, they attacked them first), he lost his dog due to a random errant bomb (i.e. Tiny wasn't even the intended target) and then he was practically forced to kill his best friend because Hanzou was afraid a bunch of peace-loving hippies would threaten his power (or something) in order to save Konan, followed by Hanzou immediately renegging on the deal and trying to kill them all (which means he never had any intention of letting any of them go, he just wanted to force Nagato to kill Yahiko to *fuck* with them).
> 
> Nagato's solution is to create a world where people are afraid to start wars because of his Nuke Machine. Nagato was essentially bringing about a worldwide Cold War where he was the enemy that brought peace to the world.
> 
> ...



So much hatred. Every chapter ends with a question that gets done in the next chapter which i hate very much. Now i have the question of why he didnt kill Kakashi while being butthurt-insane.


----------



## Dantaeres (Oct 16, 2012)

trying to compare shit (Nagato's backstory) with vomit (Obito's backstory) will get you nowhere, I just want this flashback over and some actual fights I could care less about the cheap melodrama involving Rin, Obito and Kakashi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 16, 2012)

Dantaeres said:


> trying to compare shit (Nagato's backstory) with vomit (Obito's backstory) will get you nowhere, I just want this flashback over and some actual fights I could care less about the cheap melodrama involving Rin, Obito and Kakashi.



Beautifully put.

Lets move the fuck on from this garbage.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 16, 2012)

It is confirmed that everything is genjutsu and Tobi is no other than a Madara-clone.

Madara created him using ten tails power so he could make Tobi follow orders and be ressurected on Tobis body to fully control the ten tails.

Later on due to some failures Tobi thought he is Madara himself. His mind is twisted, even if he do look like Madara, he dont want to show his own face for anyone but the chosen ones.

So basically, Kakashi and team are going to face two Madaras and the chapter will be named "the two moons."

So basically this will explain why his full body is made of Zetsu-goop.

Why he is called immortal.

Why he made Kisame come over to his side.

Why he teased Naruto about his face in the chapter no-one.

And why he dont care of the ones he hurts, such as Naruto as an infant.

The whole team is now completely mindfucked of why there are two Madaras.


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2012)

we see how obito lost his dog


----------



## CA182 (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> we see how obito lost his *cat*



^Corrected that for ya.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 16, 2012)

this chapter we will see obito's fantasy world where in he saves rin, wins again kakashi, plays baby sitter to naruto etc. all the while laughing away at the happy world he created.

yup, we need a chapter of his fantasy to see why he wants the world in illusion and why he was willing to kill all the people he did cause you know they are all alive in his fantasy.


----------



## Ricardox (Oct 16, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Obito's backstory is complete garbage. Nagato  had to endure living in the middle of a war-torn country during a world war, he lost his parents before his very eyes beacuse some Konoha nin mistook them for enemy combatants (to be fair, they attacked them first), he lost his dog due to a random errant bomb (i.e. Tiny wasn't even the intended target) and then he was practically forced to kill his best friend because Hanzou was afraid a bunch of peace-loving hippies would threaten his power (or something) in order to save Konan, followed by Hanzou immediately renegging on the deal and trying to kill them all (which means he never had any intention of letting any of them go, he just wanted to force Nagato to kill Yahiko to *fuck* with them).
> 
> Nagato's solution is to create a world where people are afraid to start wars because of his Nuke Machine. Nagato was essentially bringing about a worldwide Cold War where he was the enemy that brought peace to the world.
> 
> ...





That's why choosing Obito as Tobi was unwise, no matter how much Kishimoto tries he will fail to successfully explain how Obito could go so far. His background so far comparing to other villains really does make him look less respectable as someone who was able to run Akatsuki, unleash the Kyuubi, and start the 4th Ninja War, all because "you let Rin die", those words condemned his so far performance. 

I did not want him to be Obito, well it was him after so that's acceptable but at least i expected more much more than conveniently falling on Madara's cave, to use Mokuton jutsu randomly out of pure rage, or waking up the Mangekyou. I just expected more from that past.


----------



## Xin (Oct 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ^Corrected that for ya.



WTF that chapter. It's totally ridiculous.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 16, 2012)

Ricardox said:


> That's why choosing Obito as Tobi was unwise, no matter how much Kishimoto tries he will fail to successfully explain how Obito could go so far. His background so far comparing to other villains really does make him look less respectable as someone who was able to run Akatsuki, unleash the Kyuubi, and start the 4th Ninja War, all because "you let Rin die", those words condemned his so far performance.
> 
> I did not want him to be Obito, well it was him after so that's acceptable but at least i expected more much more than conveniently falling on Madara's cave, to use Mokuton jutsu randomly out of pure rage, or waking up the Mangekyou. I just expected more from that past.



Its quite clear nagato was intened to be end game.Based on the prophecy crap actually tying with naruto and using gedou as metal gear rex,creating akatsuki.naruto should be fighting nagato right now talking about teh cycle fo pain.And the fact that every villain needs rin'negan to be considered strong.

Shame he was'nt popular and the uchiha trash were hence why they keep being forcefully being tied to every bad event in naruverse history botching timelines and whatnot.

Obito should not have been here heis below hidan level villain.Obito should of died as an aktsuki member long time back.The nonsense of him being akat overlord and this strong guy is just comical can't believe it or take it serious.

Really dont understand why kishi strayed away from the metal gear solid esq plan nagato told hidan.And whole bunch of other stuff seriously editors fucked up this manga's potential cant be writing plots and storys cause of fan bases.Dont even get me started on the magic senju dna nonsense not even a 12 year old kid would write that shit.

None of these villains are anythingt o naruto just show teh fighting just the fighting can save this arc.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 16, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> Its quite clear nagato was intened to be end game.Based on the prophecy crap actually tying with naruto and using gedou as metal gear rex,creating akatsuki.naruto should be fighting nagato right now talking about teh cycle fo pain.And the fact that every villain needs rin'negan to be considered strong.
> 
> Shame he was'nt popular and the uchiha trash were hence why they keep being forcefully being tied to every bad event in naruverse history botching timelines and whatnot.



Where do you get that stuff? Are you just talking out of your ass or is there really some believable source to what you're saying. Cause there was someone shown to be behind Nagato/Pain before he was properly introduced. So Nagato could hardly have been the be all end all.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 16, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Where do you get that stuff? Are you just talking out of your ass or is there really some believable source to what you're saying. Cause there was someone shown to be behind Nagato/Pain before he was properly introduced. So Nagato could hardly have been the be all end all.



When was that?

I don't remember anything about anyone behind behind Pain before it was revealed that Obito was the real boss.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 16, 2012)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> When was that?
> 
> I don't remember anything about anyone behind behind Pain before it was revealed that Obito was the real boss.



That's what I mean by before Nagato was properly introduced. When we heard about his backstory or the Rinnegan Tobi had long since been intoduced as someone who stood behind Nagato. I believe we had seen Nagato's face once or twice only before he already lost any chances of being the final villain. Before we had only gotten several shadow projections of him or shots of the back of his head.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Kishi really wanted Obito to be Tobi. Until now, he did a good job to explain some of the loopholes. But I mean it was way too obvious and even if Kishi isnt like Kubo at all, he usually uses more subtle indications for characters. I believe that when Kishi made the decision to finish Naruto quicker than expected he pushed Obito=Tobi closer to avoid having to introduce another characte. Now that Naruto is coming to an end, this theory is just the easiest to handle. Maybe they realized it would take way too long to create a new fanbase for someone and creating flashbacks, character development, relevance to Naruto/Sasuke, the whole plot etc. That was introduced in chapter 600 or smt like that.

But still I really have really difficulties to imagine how Obito became this ruthless baby-killing mofo we have seen. In the case of Nagato, I really was able to create at least a bit of empathy for him. But in the case of Obito, I just cant.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually Obito's story is good.

Not everyone has to go under very big events to become villain. "All it takes is one bad day to reduce the sanest man alive to lunacy."
Also Obito is aware of what makes a villain. He uses it perfectly, even himself said it several times.

We are just expecting something high calibre since he is the biggest villain.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Oct 16, 2012)

nagato story was better
parents killed in front of him 
Village destroyed by wars from the other nations 
yakio committing suicide via his kunai

all those thing make him more of fv material but nope
Naruto tnj him casually 

kishi fucked up, the guy in the mask should Hv been madara and nagato should just be showing his face now


----------



## CA182 (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol you know whats funny about this entire obito situation is I now have no uchiha that I can use in an argument for any of them being good...

The Senju should have just slaughtered them and saved the world the hassle they cause. Since none of them seem able to _not_ get mixed up with evil characters or situations.

Anyways I predict Obito meets Hiruzen this week and slays the original boss monkey summon.


----------



## MrSinister (Oct 16, 2012)

Obito is a great parallel to Nagato. Nagato thinks of himself as god while Obito doesn't care about who he is.

Obito was not necessarily the leader of akatsuki; Madara was the one who spurred Yahiko/Nagato to form akatsuki while ordering Obito to watch them from the shadows. We should not think of Obito as the "leader" because Nagato was the one that was giving orders to the organization. Obito was only serving as the link between Madara and akatsuki. Therefore, Obito was not the overlord or absolute leader of akatsuki.

I have always wanted Tobi = Obito so I could not take what he was doing this whole time as completely evil. I think it's beautiful how someone completely innocent can be manipulated into this kind of villain. Even after being manipulated he still shows the honour that Obito once had. For example, he was never merciless (snapping that guy's head was the only "terrible" thing he did while under the act of tobi). He didn't want to kill Naruto because he threw him into the air to allow time for Minato to save him; if he was truly evil he would have stabbed him right away.

Also, he never took back his eye from Kakashi because a ninja never takes back his words!


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol you know whats funny about this entire obito situation is I now have no uchiha that I can use in an argument for any of them being good...



More like he is the worst of them now


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2012)

MrSinister said:


> Obito is a great parallel to Nagato. Nagato thinks of himself as god while Obito doesn't care about who he is.
> 
> Obito was not necessarily the leader of akatsuki; Madara was the one who spurred Yahiko/Nagato to form akatsuki while ordering Obito to watch them from the shadows. We should not think of Obito as the "leader" because Nagato was the one that was giving orders to the organization. Obito was only serving as the link between Madara and akatsuki. Therefore, Obito was not the overlord or absolute leader of akatsuki.
> 
> ...


he did more then just snap a guys neck he killed konan before that, when he kidnapped naruto he killed sarutobis wife and the medic and the anbu protecting kushina. plus he took the kyuubi out of kushina and wanted the kyuubi to crush kushina and had the kyuubi kill many people. he did many bad things he was not honorable and with naruto he had exploding tags on him. i dont see this any honorable he is a villain and i dont think he is that bad of a villain. he is like nagato they are shinobie who were good and witnessing the death of the people close to them twisted their personality.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 16, 2012)

Lord, I hope these flashbacks are over.
If there are any that pertain to madara, let him experience them after he captures bee and naruto, absorbs their jinchuuriki, and is done with it.

*Wanders if human realm can be used to seperate the Bijuu from the Jinchuuriki without killing them, and if Preta realm can send absorbed chakra directly to gedou mazou...*

AND WHY IS EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT NAGATO?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2012)

MrSinister said:


> He didn't want to kill Naruto because* he threw him into the air to allow time for Minato to save him; if he was truly evil he would have stabbed him right away.*
> Also, he never took back his eye from Kakashi because a ninja never takes back his words!



You have a very twisted view of what is evil.

 I fail to see how that's supposed to mean that attaching explosives to a baby and using it as decoy for his escape is fine.

And let's not forget that he kidnapped a pregnant woman to steal the power sealed inside her, with a great chance of resulting into her death.

But it's interesting that you mentioned Kakashi. I can see Obito wanting his other eye back, in the same fashion he went after Konan to retrieve Nagato's Rinnegan.



CA182 said:


> Lol you know whats funny about this entire obito situation is I now have no uchiha that I can use in an argument for any of them being good.


----------



## Dantaeres (Oct 16, 2012)

Obito made a 180 because his crush/friend was killed, he changed his ideology just because he can't simply deal with it, such a weak willed character. He decides to reject his identity becomes a nihilist and then proceeds to kill his master, attacks his village and kills all his clan. This is just pure nonsense, nothing justifies such drastic measures and certainly not the death of your crush.

Now I respect that people likes this development but I'm not convinced and this is simply sloppy writing at best. The worst is that I have no doubt Kishi always planned for tobi to be Obito but even with this level of planning this is the best he can come up with.

Kakashi and Naruto pattern their belief systems and the lessons they live by on a guy who abandons them and wants to essentially wipe out reality because he cannot deal with it. No wonder Naruto turned so bad when the ideology he follows comes from such a moron. Meh I just want my fights I fucking don't care about this fail plot and these unreal and inhuman characters at this point.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 16, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> AND WHY IS EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT NAGATO?



because he's a more justified villain than this brat? jk, really he's bound to pop up in the flashback sometime. people wanna see the rinnegan link and how this all connects to yahiko, nagato and konan and akatsuki.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 16, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> because he's a more justified villain than this brat? jk, really he's bound to pop up in the flashback sometime. people wanna see the rinnegan link and how this all connects to yahiko, nagato and konan and akatsuki.



Justification?
But what does that have to do with chapter prediction?
These are issues that can be talked about in the library, as they don't pertain to what is happening next.

I will be disappointed if kishi does any more than a montage of meetings that lasts a page.
I know that madara gave his eyes to nagato. The only thing of importance is knowing if his parents were agents of madara or not.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 16, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> because he's a more justified villain than this brat? jk, really he's bound to pop up in the flashback sometime. people wanna see the rinnegan link and how this all connects to yahiko, nagato and konan and akatsuki.



Sorry but Nagato was just a raving lunatic with less conviction than Konan.


----------



## vered (Oct 16, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Justification?
> But what does that have to do with chapter prediction?
> These are issues that can be talked about in the library, as they don't pertain to what is happening next.
> 
> ...



Thats not the only thing thats important but the least important thing actually.
Whats truly important is to know what did Nagato(or Madara through him) do to these shinobies(the chunins),the whole awakening of the Rinnegan and its connection to Nagato if there is one and of course a true revelation of what Nagato could do or couldn't do with the Rinnegan and of course as a result about the Rinnegan itself and its true value and power and connection to the whole Juubi storyline and finally connecting all the missing dots.
All of this though has to be revealed by Madaras own mouth from his own flashbacks or explanation.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm just surprised at why kishi stated this is only half over and that new characters will be introduced.

By the way I just don't care about obito, these flashbacks need to end quickly. I want to see Madara be boss or the new characters.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 16, 2012)

did you not see my JK?


----------



## Who Dat (Oct 16, 2012)

Im looking forward to seeing madaras brain washing techniques, its hard to come to the conclusion that obito himself chose evil. There is alot of discussion about kishi's direction in obitos transition, i think kishi nailed it by giving obito a master like madara.

Obito himself glorified madara by taking on his image, using his weapons and inheriting his hatred. To those who cant understand, obito chose the will of his master and thats about it. Naruto also came to the same conclusion with jiraya.

I predict obito consuming madars words in more flashbacks, cant wait!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Who Dat said:


> Im looking forward to seeing madaras brain washing techniques, its hard to come to the conclusion that obito himself chose evil. There is alot of discussion about kishi's direction in obitos transition, i think kishi nailed it by giving obito a master like madara.
> 
> Obito himself glorified madara by taking on his image, using his weapons and inheriting his hatred. To those who cant understand, obito chose the will of his master and thats about it. Naruto also came to the same conclusion with jiraya.
> 
> I predict obito consuming madars words in more flashbacks, cant wait!



But why? Madara's Moon Eye Plan fits in with what Obito would want. 

Could Madara be lying about the plan itself? Maybe. But the plan as has been indicated, both by Tobito and by flashback Madara, aren't exactly far off from what a guy like Obito's been through would want.

Kisame wanted it too, remember. Wasn't manipulated, wasn't fooled into taking it, nothing. The Plan as Obito's explained it is everything Kisame wanted: A world without bullshit and lies. He died for it.

Kisame genuinely wanted it. Obito genuinely wants it. We just don't have confirmation that it's what Madara actually wants, but flashback Zetsu mentioned it as such to Obito.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't she in on the coup like everyone else?


----------



## Penance (Oct 16, 2012)

> But still I really have really difficulties to imagine how Obito became this ruthless baby-killing mofo we have seen. In the case of Nagato, I really was able to create at least a bit of empathy for him. But in the case of Obito, I just cant.



When someone rejects reality, they're capable of anything...


----------



## NW (Oct 16, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> I wonder if Kishi really wanted Obito to be Tobi. Until now, he did a good job to explain some of the loopholes. But I mean it was way too obvious and even if Kishi isnt like Kubo at all, he usually uses more subtle indications for characters. I believe that when Kishi made the decision to finish Naruto quicker than expected he pushed Obito=Tobi closer to avoid having to introduce another characte. Now that Naruto is coming to an end, this theory is just the easiest to handle. Maybe they realized it would take way too long to create a new fanbase for someone and creating flashbacks, character development, relevance to Naruto/Sasuke, the whole plot etc. That was introduced in chapter 600 or smt like that.


Kishi can actually be extremely obvious. Tobi being Obito being planned from the star is a fact. It's already been confirmed.



Dantaeres said:


> Obito made a 180 because his crush/friend was killed, he changed his ideology just because he can't simply deal with it, such a weak willed character. He decides to reject his identity becomes a nihilist and then proceeds to kill his master, attacks his village and kills all his clan. This is just pure nonsense, nothing justifies such drastic measures and certainly not the death of your crush.


More like he wants to change it as he thinks it is useless. It's not just because Kakashi killed Rin, although, that is a very large factor in it, especially taking inyo consideration how he killed her and what he had on, it could definitely be a big part of Obito's batshitness.


----------



## NW (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> he killed his clan, teacher, and betrayed his village because a crush over a girl who never returned the same feelings............ and she was his enemy.............................................
> 
> 
> nagato = fucked up.
> ...


Did you not see the end of last chapter? 



> si please, PLEASE don't tell me that i criticize for the sake of criticism. i can like stupid and retarded plot points like itachi's back story which i really like. but obito is whole nother level of stupid


Alright. I can see where you're coming from now and I respect your opinion.



naijaboykev28 said:


> Next chapter is going to be slow again, isn't it


Probably.


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Did you not see the end of last chapter?



this

madara's hell = reality


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2012)

I really hope this chapter is a bit quicker paced so we can move along with things.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

this chapter could be the one that "closes" the flashback...but i have my doubts, i think that we will get this one and the next one closes it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 16, 2012)

yes plz. i was patient before but this rampage chapter was basically filler that ate up a good chunk of chapter. we didn't need to see that.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> he killed his clan, teacher, and betrayed his village because a crush over a girl who never returned the same feelings............ and she was his enemy.............................................
> 
> 
> nagato = fucked up.
> ...



OMG Addy... fucking fantastic post, especially the part in bold

Obito is indeed on a completely different level of stupid


----------



## Who Dat (Oct 16, 2012)

ironblade_x1 said:


> But why? Madara's Moon Eye Plan fits in with what Obito would want.
> 
> Could Madara be lying about the plan itself? Maybe. But the plan as has been indicated, both by Tobito and by flashback Madara, aren't exactly far off from what a guy like Obito's been through would want.
> 
> ...



Its great that you've used Kisame as an example, he too found himself in a position where reality shunned him. Obito planted the seed that Kisame would also find sanctuary in.

The same seed in which Madara plants into Obito, his life turned upside down, Madara found a pawn to pass on his ideology.

A more significant method from Obito was the decision to take on Sasukes trust, he told the truth about Itachi while leaning towards the discriminative actions of the Senju. This in itself was a risk, but later when talking to Naruto Obito seemed pleased with the decision for Sasuke to destroy the leaf was all on his own.

All villains find their subjects in grief or greed, for power or revenge. Obito is different, he seems to reject revenge and opt for control. Something Madara learnt with the failure of VOTE.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> he killed his clan, teacher, and betrayed his village because a crush over a girl who never returned the same feelings............ and she was his enemy.............................................
> 
> nagato = fucked up.
> sasuke = fucked up.
> ...


Really good post Addy. I agree the problem with Obito's character is that we don't know why he is willing to throw so many of the peoples lives who were once he friends away for Rin's sake. Kishimoto really needs to come up with a compelling reason for this to tie the Obito story line together. The only way It could possibly make sense is if Madara manage to convince Obito that the illusion world actually brought back the dead person's soul rather than just an illusion, somehow, & Obito believed that killing these people didn't matter since they'd just be brought back in Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 16, 2012)

None of what Obito has done is for "Rin's sake."

It's amazing how long you guys will wax on doing the same thing each week. 

Wait for the flashbacks to finish before you assume anything.


----------



## gunste1n (Oct 16, 2012)

I can`t believe im saying this but, you need an uchiha to beat an uchiha. I`m looking forward to when Sasuke finds out about Obito/Rin and why he killed his family. RAMPAGE!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm hoping to God Minato appears in this chap and does something awesoooooouuuuuhhhmmmeeee


----------



## mlc818 (Oct 16, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> None of what Obito has done is for "Rin's sake."
> 
> It's amazing how long you guys will wax on doing the same thing each week.
> 
> Wait for the flashbacks to finish before you assume anything.



Well, it is for Rin's sake to a certain extent.  It's just that Rin's death is an example for Obito (along with presumably his suffering, if his parents are dead then that, perhaps even Kakashi losing his parents) of how terrible the world truly is.  Not just Rin's death, but all the suffering in the world is Obito's motivation for attempting to change things (by ending the world as it is/free will)...  people who hate Obito don't want to admit that it's a completely "sane" motivation for a good guy turned villain, even if it is obvious to readers and will probably become clear to Obito at the end that the Moon's Eye plan is unjust, and would only destroy the world rather than create a better world.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 16, 2012)

^ maybe so but there were still happy people in the world that obito wants to destroy like naruto's family or iruka's family even sasuke'a family before kyuubi attack perhaps.
he had no right to steal other people's happiness cause he was in hell.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 16, 2012)

^
MY GIRL DIED. KILL MINATO'S GIRL. KILL NAGATO'S GIRL. FAP WHEN SASUKE STABS HIS GIRL.

It's an interesting (?) way of thinking. Kind of like a four-year-old. 



shintebukuro said:


> *None of what Obito has done is for "Rin's sake."*
> 
> It's amazing how long you guys will wax on doing the same thing each week.
> 
> *Wait for the flashbacks to finish before you assume anything*.



Oh dear, oh dear. Look at that contradiction.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2012)

Sort of relevant to the previous chapter:

"Madness, is like gravity. All it needs is a little push!"

Anyways while I will admit that Obito killing everyone and trying to enslave everything _solely_ because Rin died would be stupid, it should be plainly obvious that all his actions up until now aren't because of him trying to get revenge against nameless people for Rin, but for the pain and injustice across the shinobi world, the hell which everyone is living in. To prevent such pain to others Obito adopted Madara's plan. If killing the Uchiha clan and releasing the Kyuubi was a means to an end, then so be it. It doesn't have to be a personal grudge per say. 

Killing the Uchiha Clan took out probably a huge obstacle for the Moon's Eye Plan, as it uses their eyes. Also this allows Obito to have countless back-up eyes as we've seen. I will retract my statement about it not being stupid (meaning it is a idiotic reason) once the flashbacks are over, if Obito is doing this all simply because Rin died, and only because Rin died, and all he's focusing on is Rin's death; but I highly doubt that's the case.


----------



## Mcginnis (Oct 16, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> *None of what Obito has done is for "Rin's sake."*
> 
> It's amazing how long you guys will wax on doing the same thing each week.
> 
> Wait for the flashbacks to finish *before* you assume anything.



You post jumped a smoking gun


----------



## NW (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> this
> 
> madara's hell = reality


Are you suggesting that whole chapter was a genjutsu? I don't really see your point here.



Skywalker said:


> I really hope this chapter is a bit quicker paced so we can move along with things.


Yeah.



Jeαnne said:


> this chapter could be the one that "closes" the flashback...but i have my doubts, i think that we will get this one and the next one closes it


Can't be. We still need to find out how the Hell Obito became a walking encyclopedia of knowledge on the ninja world.



Olivia said:


> Sort of relevant to the previous chapter:
> 
> "Madness, is like gravity. All it needs is a little push!"
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Talis (Oct 16, 2012)

We will see Obito start learning controling Bijuu's, i think Rin being a Jinchiruke while her Bijuu is going to get out of the body will be the perfect moment.


----------



## saiyanjw (Oct 16, 2012)

> Can't be. We still need to find out how the Hell Obito became a walking encyclopedia of knowledge on the ninja world.



Isnt it obvious.. Obito vusited the same people that Sasuke is seeking to meet now.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> None of what Obito has done is for "Rin's sake."
> 
> It's amazing how long you guys will wax on doing the same thing each week.
> 
> Wait for the flashbacks to finish before you assume anything.



What lead Obito down a dark path was undoubtedly what happened to Rin, that can't be denied. The logic guiding his actions since her death may differ, but that doesn't change the original cause.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 16, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^
> MY GIRL DIED. KILL MINATO'S GIRL. KILL NAGATO'S GIRL. FAP WHEN SASUKE STABS HIS GIRL.


:rofl:rofl good one


The thing with Obito is that earlier in the series Kishi was giving pretty good(relatively, I guess) reasons behind the actions/backgrounds for major villains, trying to make them sympathetic, making their rage believable(at least Nagato's was for me). therefore I think that there is more to it than "just Rin", because why would Kishi reduce his, arguably, biggest villain(at least for the time series have taken place) to such shallow motivation? 
Especially if that said villain in his childhood was one of, if not _the_ most, noble characters in the series.
So, it's pretty sad if it all stays the same and the reason behind Naruto's and Sasuke's fcked up lives is _just_ Rin's death  I hope for more, because I'm sure that Kishi worked with Obito's backstory for a looooong time.


----------



## NW (Oct 16, 2012)

saiyanjw said:


> No Worries said:
> 
> 
> > Can't be. We still need to find out how the Hell Obito became a walking encyclopedia of knowledge on the ninja world.
> ...


I haven't even thought of this option. This would very interesting if it were indeed true.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

Or Madara / Black Zetsu feed him a ton of information.


----------



## Laz'rus (Oct 16, 2012)

saiyanjw said:


> Can't be. We still need to find out how the Hell Obito became a walking encyclopedia of knowledge on the ninja world.




Memory RNA. 



Thanks to sharingan, Madara can literally *or* must have transferred a treasure trove of knowledge/information to Obito's cortex. 





> Isnt it obvious.. Obito vusited the same people that Sasuke is seeking to meet now.



Another possibility, thanks to Madara.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Obito's angst is less about Rin's death but more about how she died(killed by the guy he considered his best friend and with whom he wanted to protect Rin). That loss coupled with Kakashi's seeming betrayal, Madara's lies, and perhaps something more caused the guy to do what he did.

It doesn't matter if his reasons seem less traumatic than Sasuke's or Gaara's...all that matters is how much Rin's death and Kakashi's betrayal affected him.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Madara will firmly push Obito in the path of evil.  If we're lucky we will see some of Tobi's acts over the years and parts of his training.


----------



## ~Link~ (Oct 16, 2012)

I expect a maximum of 2 chapters to close this flashback. Hoping it is on this one though.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

Rift said:


> Thanks to sharingan, Madara can literally *or* must have transferred a treasure trove of knowledge/information to Obito's cortex.



That or more carnage, are the only two things I want to see.


----------



## Laz'rus (Oct 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> Madara will firmly push Obito in the path of evil.  If we're lucky we will see some of Tobi's acts over the years and parts of his training.



Evil is subjective


----------



## Awes (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope the flashback will end this chapter altough I can't say that I'm satisfied with the way Kishi explained Obito's change so far I'll take that over 3 more chapters of flashback, let's get to the real deal.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Oct 16, 2012)

Rift said:


> Memory RNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to sharingan, Madara can literally *or* must have transferred a treasure trove of knowledge/information to Obito's cortex.



It's likely now that you mention it. I mean, how else would Madara have trained him with his body attached to that gedo statue of doomsday?



Klue said:


> That or more carnage, are the only two things I want to see.



Seconded.....


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

Kishimoto better explain why Obito spared Kakashi. 

I demand an answer this week.


----------



## Laz'rus (Oct 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> That or more carnage, are the only two things I want to see.





AumaanAnubis said:


> Seconded.....



Well, you nerds are in a gridlock cause the main course of Kishimoto's writing power is reserved for Sasuke's havoc_storm_


----------



## Shiny (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope obito will kill kakashi in this flashback,the kakashi we know is just a zetsu clone


----------



## NW (Oct 16, 2012)

ShinyMarch said:


> I hope obito will kill kakashi in this flashback,the kakashi we know is just a zetsu clone


The sad part is that I can't even tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 16, 2012)

no more carnage plz. lets move this forward and get to the point already so we can go back to the present with naruto vs madara.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

ShinyMarch said:


> I hope obito will kill kakashi in this flashback,the kakashi we know is just a zetsu clone



  

Yes, and this copy was created to keep an eye on the Nine Tails.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Can't be. We still need to find out how the Hell Obito became a walking encyclopedia of knowledge on the ninja world.


That part will never be properly explained. We just have to accept it.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

ShinyMarch said:


> I hope obito will kill kakashi in this flashback,the kakashi we know is just a zetsu clone



I would love such a twist.


----------



## NW (Oct 16, 2012)

Sareth said:


> That part will never be properly explained. We just have to accept it.


I doubt Kishi would put such a focus on how much knowledge Obito had if he was never going to explain it. I could be wrong, of course, but it's unlikely that we won't get an explanation.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I doubt Kishi would put such a focus on how much knowledge Obito had if he was never going to explain it. I could be wrong, of course, but it's unlikely that we won't get an explanation.



What more than, "Madara told him everything or taught him," do you need? It's likely all we're going to get.

That, and the fact that Itachi confirmed that Obito read the Uchiha tablet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

ShinyMarch said:


> I hope obito will kill kakashi in this flashback,the kakashi we know is just a zetsu clone


now this would be epic


----------



## NW (Oct 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> What more than, "Madara told him everything or taught him," do you need? It's likely all we're going to get.
> 
> That, and the fact that Itachi confirmed that Obito read the Uchiha tablet.


I guess this would be the most logical explanation. Still hoping for a more interesting one though. How would he know Aburame Shikuro? What would be Madara's point in telling him about him? I guess he just gave him a history lesson on the world or something just so it would come in handy.

It also needs to be explained why he was so fixated on Naruto and Sasuke fighting. Saying they were just tools for his amuesement.

Doesn't really make sense.

I've been wonderong about this alot but can't come to a conclusion on why it matters so much to him. Or at least did.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I guess this would be the most logical explanation. Still hoping for a more interesting one though. How would he know Aburame Shikuro? What would be Madara's point in telling him about him? I guess he just gave him a history lesson on the world or something just so it would come in handy.
> 
> It also needs to be explained why he was so fixated on Naruto and Sasuke fighting. Saying they were just tools for his amuesement.
> 
> Doesn't really make sense.



Aburame Shikuro, is probably someone he found out about through Zetsu's information gathering network. He's had the last 16 years after Rin's death to gather information.

What else has he been doing?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish that kishi would have made rin far MORE important to obito.
Like if he was stalking her, made a shrine to her, and was REALLY CRAZY...about her.
Like Henge a bunshin in her image and make out with it.

Then his change would have been justified.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I guess this would be the most logical explanation. Still hoping for a more interesting one though. How would he know Aburame Shikuro? What would be Madara's point in telling him about him? I guess he just gave him a history lesson on the world or something just so it would come in handy.
> 
> It also needs to be explained why he was so fixated on Naruto and Sasuke fighting. Saying they were just tools for his amuesement.
> 
> ...



Naruto helped push sasuke to take Itachi's eyes....he is wants them to fight because Naruto pushed Sasuke into becoming stronger...

He needs sauske for something...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

Well Obito has been after something related to Sasuke for a long while, and now that i think...Zetsu watched the VotE fight between Naruto and Sasuke, maybe even back then, Obito was already aware of something


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Oct 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I guess this would be the most logical explanation. Still hoping for a more interesting one though. How would he know Aburame Shikuro? What would be Madara's point in telling him about him? I guess he just gave him a history lesson on the world or something just so it would come in handy.
> 
> It also needs to be explained why he was so fixated on Naruto and Sasuke fighting. Saying they were just tools for his amuesement.
> 
> ...


LOL obito knew shit the village didn't even know. I know zetsu clones are creeping around all over but not every damn where. There could only be one way that obito knew who kurama was sealed in and that she was about to give birth. There had to be a rat in the leaf amongst the 4 elders. Only minato, kushina, danzo, hashirama and the other two elders knew. It was only a *year* after obito got crushed the attack happened. It gets even more ridiculous now that we know some time pasted because of his rehabilitation. That leaves him with a few *months* now to be kage level, learn top secret seals and tame kurama lol.    

The same with the uchiha incident. Obito knew shit itachi didn't even know about the situation lol he even knew about shisui too. All that happened waaaay after obito got crushed. Also kurama noticed him as madara the 1st time obito took control of him....????

ONLY WAY THIS SHIT CAN BE SAVED IS OBITO BEING RELATED TO MADARA OR IZUNA. ALSO MADARA GIVING HIM POWER OR CONTROLLING HIM AT SOME POINT OR SOMETHING.



Jeαnne said:


> Well Obito has been after something related to Sasuke for a long while, and now that i think...Zetsu watched the VotE fight between Naruto and Sasuke, maybe even back then, Obito was already aware of something


Man people seemed to have forgotten obito has been watching sauske from the start. Zetsu commented at the V.O.T.E thae sauske was progressing(or something like that). After the daidara fight (i still think he didn't plant them bombs everywhere) he reported to nagato  that sasuke's eye's were progressing. Then he sends him to the kages and says he did it to progress his eyes. Then he tricked him into making him go blind so he could get E.M.S. Now it seems that he's forgotten sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurama only said, "you." Not enough evidence to conclude that Kurama thought it was really Madara. Maybe he recognized one of his Jinchuuriki's husband's students.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Are you suggesting that whole chapter was a genjutsu? I don't really see your point here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obito probably got his knowledge from madara telling him and from zetsu gathering information. he probably could merge with zetsu to see what he saw that is why after the sasuke and itachi fight obito asked zetsu if he recorded the fight or something like that. would not be surprised if he could see what zetsu saw as zetsus stated he was the land.

about the kyuubi sorta recognizing tobi i think he must have had some of madaras dna put in him or madara before dying gave him the sharingan he had and maybe it had some of madaras chakra traces left in him and the kyuubi recognized the chakra in obito.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2012)

I want a Kurama flashback. Fook dis shid


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

(510)THIZZ said:


> Man people seemed to have forgotten obito has been watching sauske from the start. Zetsu commented at the V.O.T.E thae sauske was progressing(or something like that). After the daidara fight (i still think he didn't plant them bombs everywhere) he reported to nagato  that sasuke's eye's were progressing. Then he sends him to the kages and says he did it to progress his eyes. Then he tricked him into making him go blind so he could get E.M.S. Now it seems that he's forgotten sasuke.


other thing, he told zetsu that "most importantly, i have won Sasuke over", as if it was the most important thing.

After all, why would Obito talk with Nagato about Sasuke anyways?

and IMO, he is not acting like he forgot, it actually seems to be that he needed Sasuke for something _during_ the eye of the moon plan, something that we have yet to discover. He bargained with Kabuto and seemed to try to rush the plan, as if he needed Sasuke for something before Kabuto got him, thats why he kept him there with Zetsu in a dark room...he just didnt seem to think that Sasuke would betray him 

Or maybe he did, but something about the "stage" that Sasuke is in now doesnt give Sasuke room for choice, Obito did talk about being able to control Sasuke, maybe it was not as simple as manipulation...and it involved him getting the EMS.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I want a Kurama flashback. Fook dis shid



Kurama needs to stop being a whipped puppy and do something awesome


----------



## Shadow050 (Oct 16, 2012)

(510)THIZZ said:


> LOL obito knew shit the village didn't even know. I know zetsu clones are creeping around all over but not every damn where. There could only be one way that obito knew who kurama was sealed in and that she was about to give birth. There had to be a rat in the leaf amongst the 4 elders. Only minato, kushina, danzo, hashirama and the other two elders knew. It was only a *year* after obito got crushed the attack happened. It gets even more ridiculous now that we know some time pasted because of his rehabilitation. That leaves him with a few *months* now to be kage level, learn top secret seals and tame kurama lol.
> 
> The same with the uchiha incident. Obito knew shit itachi didn't even know about the situation lol he even knew about shisui too. All that happened waaaay after obito got crushed. Also kurama noticed him as madara the 1st time obito took control of him....????
> 
> ONLY WAY THIS SHIT CAN BE SAVED IS OBITO BEING RELATED TO MADARA OR IZUNA. ALSO MADARA GIVING HIM POWER OR CONTROLLING HIM AT SOME POINT OR SOMETHING.



did you notie how during his lil rampage he was using shit as if he's been practicing it for years? LOL 

MS phasing... as well actual jutsu he used. it made no kind of sense to me.

people justified sasuke's magical mastery over enton and other ms shyt by saying "he's a genius" 
...well this title didn't apply to obito and his mastery of techniques is even more out of nowhere and ridiculous


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

damn...i miss edo Madara already


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Kurama needs to stop being a whipped puppy and do something awesome



Can't wait to see what he does/says now that Madara is fighting Naruto.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 16, 2012)

If Kishi is going to keep giving us flashbacks then I hope he at least gives us some content in a few of them.



			
				PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> Oh dear, oh dear. Look at that contradiction.



You misunderstand.

I'm saying _anti-Tobito people_ are too emotional and also too chronically _wrong_ about things to try and pass off their assumptions as fact.

I still have that privilege.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> damn...i miss edo Madara already



I hope old Madara narrates this week's chapter for us. 



shintebukuro said:


> You misunderstand.
> 
> *I'm saying anti-Tobito people are too emotional and also too chronically wrong about things to try and pass off their assumptions as fact.
> *
> I still have that privilege.



You just keep saying one priceless gem after another, huh?


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 16, 2012)

i'm expected drunk sasuke and drunk lee to make appearances this chapter. drunk old madara can join too, maybe he can get his lower parts satisfied by being a bit more pushy on young obito


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 16, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You just keep saying one priceless gem after another, huh?



I told you so


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> other thing, he told zetsu that "most importantly, i have won Sasuke over", as if it was the most important thing.
> 
> After all, why would Obito talk with Nagato about Sasuke anyways?
> 
> ...


 there could be many reasons why tobi may have wanted sasuke maybe he wanted to eventually awaken the rinnegan to revive madara and after he saw kabuto revive edo madara he lost interest in sasuke cause there was no point to him anymore. another reason could be  that tobi himself can not become the juubi jin because his body could not handle it and he wants to make sasuke the jin and genjutsu the world. for all we know when he put did the ems surgery on him or whatever he injected sasuke with shodai dna to make his life force or body stronger to be able to handle the juubi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 16, 2012)

If you need to know what days and times spoilers generally appear, you can always check this thread: 
Just make sure your account is set to the correct timezone.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> i'm expected drunk sasuke and drunk lee to make appearances this chapter. drunk old madara can join too, maybe he can get his lower parts satisfied by being a bit more pushy on young obito



Rock Lee's Drunken Release is unstoppable; therefore, Kishi won't let us see it, ever again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

Gabe said:


> there could be many reasons why tobi may have wanted sasuke maybe he wanted to eventually awaken the rinnegan to revive madara and after he saw kabuto revive edo madara he lost interest in sasuke cause there was no point to him anymore. another reason could be  that tobi himself can not become the juubi jin because his body could not handle it and he wants to make sasuke the jin and genjutsu the world. for all we know when he put did the ems surgery on him or whatever he injected sasuke with shodai dna to make his life force or body stronger to be able to handle the juubi.


yeah we could guess that this was the case, maybe Obito needed Sasuke to use rinne tensei to revive Madara, but i believe that its not this exacly... remember that, when Nagato died, he talked about syncing Sasuke to gedo mazo, and Zetsu was like, wow you even planned this far...but Obito talked like it wasnt what he originally planned to do with Sasuke, so there was something, an original plan for a situation where Nagato would have been there to use Rinnegan and revive Madara.

Its like Obito went back to the original plan, and this would explain why he asked to give Sasuke only after the war.


----------



## vered (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah we could guess that this was the case, maybe Obito needed Sasuke to use rinne tensei to revive Madara, but i believe that its not this exacly... remember that, when Nagato died, he talked about syncing Sasuke to gedo mazo, and Zetsu was like, wow you even planned this far...but Obito talked like it wasnt what he originally planned to do with Sasuke, so there was something, an original plan for a situation where Nagato would have been there to use Rinnegan and revive Madara.
> 
> Its like Obito went back to the original plan, and this would explain why he asked to give Sasuke only after the war.



I believe Nagato was meant to revive Madara by bringing back his soul into Sasuke body. The true power of Rinne tensei in my opinion is to bring the soul back.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone wants Sasuke's body.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

vered said:


> I believe Nagato was meant to revive Madara by bringing back his soul into Sasuke body. The true power of Rinne tensei in my opinion is to bring the soul back.


yeah i believe in this scenario too


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 16, 2012)

I want to see the Kyuubi attack from Obito's perspective


----------



## auem (Oct 16, 2012)

vered said:


> I believe Nagato was meant to revive Madara by bringing back his soul into Sasuke body. The true power of Rinne tensei in my opinion is to bring the soul back.



what he would have done with sasuke's soul then.??..


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2012)

auem said:


> what he would have done with sasuke's soul then.??..



Suppress it? Store it away inside Enma?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 16, 2012)

well, take a soul out doesnt seem to be much of a problem in Naruto


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Everyone wants Sasuke's body.



I know I do.


----------



## Senju138 (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Kuruma sensed Hashirama's dna in Obito if it was Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 16, 2012)

Madara's bitchy old soul in Sasuke's 16-year-old body.  That'd be epic.

He'd be so depressed without his Hashiboob.


----------



## tears (Oct 16, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I want to see the Kyuubi attack from Obito's perspective



soon my friend.. 

soon....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 16, 2012)

auem said:


> what he would have done with sasuke's soul then.??..


If only the Rinnegan had a way of removing souls?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 16, 2012)

vered said:


> I believe Nagato was meant to revive Madara by bringing back his soul into Sasuke body. The true power of Rinne tensei in my opinion is to bring the soul back.


This is what I've believed as well and it makes the most sense since I highly doubt Madara would want to be revived as an old man.

It also explains why Sasuke is so similar to Madara and why Obito has kept him around for as long as he has.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 16, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's bitchy old soul in Sasuke's 16-year-old body.  That'd be epic.
> 
> He'd be so depressed without his Hashiboob.


Saucedara with dat fan would be even more epic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's bitchy old soul in Sasuke's 16-year-old body.  That'd be epic.
> 
> He'd be so depressed without his Hashiboob.


i can already see Madara commenting that he needs to let his hair grow and get hid of the duckbutt


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Slow thread is slow. 
Any final predictions?


----------



## TheJuanPercent (Oct 17, 2012)

Madara and Obito go HAM like Jay and Ye.


----------



## Belette (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's bitchy old soul in Sasuke's 16-year-old body.  That'd be epic.
> 
> He'd be so depressed without his Hashiboob.



And then Kishi will officially unite you & Jeanne. 

My only hope for this chapter is for Kishi to speed things up. I don't complain about an  Obito's flashback, but I expected it to be denser.


----------



## Cymbalize (Oct 17, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Slow thread is slow.
> Any final predictions?



Flashback's are boring, activity will definitely be less.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Cymbalize said:


> Flashback's are boring, activity will definitely be less.



They're more interesting than some of the other recent flashbacks and there was more activity then.


----------



## Friday (Oct 17, 2012)

Itachi will be subtly mentioned or come up implicitly just to prove he is still the strongest character in the manga..

#yolo said Itachi to Sasuke, #yolo. not you itachi, said the meticulous, disorganized Sasuke-chan. hokage! i will be hokage! screamed naruto-kun.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

Belette said:


> And then Kishi will officially unite you & Jeanne.
> 
> My only hope for this chapter is for Kishi to speed things up. I don't complain about an  Obito's flashback, but I expected it to be denser.


oh god 



yeah i expected more...revelations, explanations...


----------



## TheJuanPercent (Oct 17, 2012)

Friday said:


> Itachi will be subtly mentioned or come up implicitly just to prove he is still the strongest character in the manga..
> 
> #yolo said Itachi to Sasuke, #yolo. not you itachi, said the meticulous, disorganized Sasuke-chan. hokage! i will be hokage! screamed naruto-kun.



#nahmean
#bodybag


----------



## Marsala (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito: What have I done?

Madara: You are fulfilling your destiny, Obito. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the dark side of the Sharingan.

Obito: I will do whatever you ask. 

Madara: Good, Obito. GooOooOd.

Obito: Just help me bring Rin back to life. She's all I care about. I can't live without her.

Spiral-proto-Zetsu: Your not-girlfriend? Seriously? Did you ever ever hold hands?

Madara: Shut-up-shut-up-shut-up! Ahem. To cheat death is a power only Rikudou-sennin has achieved, but if we work together, I know we can discover the secret.

Obito: I pledge myself to your teaching.

Madara: Good. GoooOooOd. The hatred is strong in you. A powerful Uchiha you will become. Henceforth you will be known as... Tobi.

Obito: Really? Tobi?

Madara: No one will ever suspect it's you!

Obito: Thank you. my master.

Madara: Every single Konoha-nin, including your friend Hatake Kakashi, is now an enemy of the Eye of the Moon plan. You understand that, don't you?

Obito: I understand, master.

Madara: We must move quickly. The Senju are relentless; if they are not all destroyed, it will be civil war without end. First, I want you to go to Kushina's birthing room. We will catch them off balance. Do what must be done, Lord Tobi. Do not hesitate. Show no mercy. Only then will you be strong enough with the Mangekyou Sharingan to save Rin.

Obito: What about the other Konoha-nin spread across the Fire Country?

Madara: Their betrayal will be dealt with. After you have killed all the guards in the birthing room, take the Kyuubi to Konoha. Wipe out Namikaze Minato and the other Konoha leaders. Once more, the Uchiha will rule the ninja world, and we shall have peace.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Marsala said:


> *Madara: Good. GoooOooOd. The hatred is strong in you. A powerful Uchiha you will become. Henceforth you will be known as... Tobi.
> 
> Obito: Really? Tobi?
> 
> Madara: No one will ever suspect it's you!*



*fandom points at Tobi's hair*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 17, 2012)

I kind of expect this series of flashbacks to end with Obito's further conversion by Madara. Rin's significance to the Kiri-nin will probably be left to Kakashi.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 17, 2012)

flashback ends we see yamato merges with shodai cells and takes revenge on madara after all the degrading things old madara did to him.


i think we may see black zetsu be created i think spiral zetsu mixed with obitos dna created black zetsu. or zetsu eats old madara after he dies and black zetsu is born.


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> They're more interesting than some of the other recent flashbacks and there was more activity then.



nah this one lacks substance. we have less of madara and more of obito + humor which is filler like. + it has been avoiding some of the major questions fans have by either half assinf them or creating more questions. for example, why rin? is replaced with ' is rin a spy or not?'.  and 'how did madara and obito meet?' is half passed too like kakasho's MS. 16-3 years not knowing he had one? really?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 17, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Slow thread is slow.
> Any final predictions?


It's the last Rin related flashback -finally- there is nothing to be excited about.
Flashback's content isn't so bad but pacing is AWFUL. Alive\Rehabilitation and Meet again and then/Hell could have been done in 1 chapter. 
Everyone expected this flashback to be about Tobi's actions but we spent 5 chapters for a girl without a proper characterization.Do I need to add she doesn't even love Obito? 
Even worse, we still don't know WHY she died.

I hope Kishi won't cut the flashback where he picks up the mask.At least let us see Konoha invasion from Obito's point dammit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It's the last Rin related flashback -finally- there is nothing to be excited about.
> Flashback's content isn't so bad but pacing is AWFUL. Alive\Rehabilitation and Meet again and then/Hell could have been done in 1 chapter.
> *Everyone expected this flashback to be about Tobi's actions but we spent 5 chapters for a girl without a proper characterization.Do I need to add she doesn't even love Obito? *
> Even worse, we still don't know WHY she died.
> ...



 So much of this. Who is Rin? Some chick who confessed her love to Kakashi two minutes after Obito died saving her.


----------



## Friday (Oct 17, 2012)

Kakashi: i'm a better father than you Rick Obito, and I'm gonna prove it by stabbing my own baby.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 17, 2012)

> So story doesnt matter at all to you? Only flashy jutsu? Lol, you people....


Ignore him, he has a shrinking fetish.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 17, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Obito: What have I done?
> 
> Madara: You are fulfilling your destiny, Obito. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the dark side of the Sharingan.
> 
> ...



I take it John Williams will be supplying the orchestrated bgm. Probably with some catchy tune going dum dum duuum dum dum duuum dum dum duuum.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So much of this. Who is Rin? Some chick who confessed her love to Kakashi two minutes after Obito died saving her.


the truth is cruel


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Oct 17, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Obito: What have I done?
> 
> Madara: You are fulfilling your destiny, Obito. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the dark side of the Sharingan.
> 
> ...



cool+reps.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 17, 2012)

We'll see where this Rin thing goes.

Kishi seems to have something more in mind than just having her death be another senseless casualty of war.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the truth is cruel



I think that's the real sad part in all this.


----------



## Nic (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So much of this. Who is Rin? Some chick who confessed her love to Kakashi two minutes after Obito died saving her.



Technically Obito sacrificed himself saving Kakashi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I think that's the real sad part in all this.


well, he is still a good boy , and he looked cool with all this blood


----------



## son_michael (Oct 17, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Obito: What have I done?
> 
> Madara: You are fulfilling your destiny, Obito. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the dark side of the Sharingan.
> 
> ...




I laughed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 17, 2012)

Everybody's here but no one feels like talking.

We could do with an Evil puzzle about now.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Evil's not even lurking 

Doesn't seem like we'll get spoilers today. May as well sit tight and wait for the chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Marsala said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed much harder then I should've.


----------



## Xin (Oct 17, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Obito: What have I done?
> 
> Madara: You are fulfilling your destiny, Obito. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the dark side of the Sharingan.
> 
> ...



Good. GoooOooOd.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 17, 2012)

Spoiler: useless flashbacks and last page being him meeting Madara.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I laughed much harder then I should've.



ditto

have some reps, Marsala


----------



## Target (Oct 17, 2012)

Is it out tonight? this thread looks kinda dead


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 17, 2012)

I predict nothing will happen, no questions will be answered, and 90% of the chapter will consist of Obito walking very slowly back to Madara. The last page will have Madara saying "So you came back." 

The end.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Target said:


> Is it out tonight? this thread looks kinda dead



It's quiet, but there's nothing to discuss without chapter or spoilers.


----------



## Xin (Oct 17, 2012)

Target said:


> Is it out tonight? this thread looks kinda dead



Oh yes.. only 277 people in this thread


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

this thread.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 17, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Evil's not even lurking
> 
> Doesn't seem like we'll get spoilers today. May as well sit tight and wait for the chapter.



Evil never shows up as being online though...not saying he's gonna post or anything


----------



## Escargon (Oct 17, 2012)

Wtf is up with Jeannes sig. Genius 

Oh yeah prediction. I predict that Obito returns to Madaras lair.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Yea there are a lot of people around but nobody has anything to say.



Jeαnne said:


> this thread.



I laugh every time I see that.


----------



## Nic (Oct 17, 2012)

I predict 10 more chapters of epic flashbacks.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

I predict 15 pages of Obito tree jumping back to the lair talking to himself about how evil the world is.

Then the last couple pages will be the only pages we needed. With Obito groveling to Madara to teach him his ways.

I used to put a fight with my predictions but Kishi gives so little at the moment... It'd be a waste of my time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2012)

Well Bleach and OP spoilers are out.Can't take long.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 17, 2012)

As expected, Obito blacks out after over-using the MS.

Kakashi wakes up and see's the carnage.

Last page is Kakashi carrying Rin's dead body through the forest with tears in his real eye (None from his Sharingan eye).

Rin was the 7th Tail Jinchurriki, that's why she was placed within Minato's team.

There's a shadowy figure that looks like Danzou discussing some plan. Seems the  mission Kakashi and Co. were on was a setup by him to get his hands on the 7th Tail'd Bijuu. (Guess Kushina was off-limits?)


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea there are a lot of people around but nobody has anything to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh every time I see that.






i predict that obito will clean madara's lower parts


----------



## Target (Oct 17, 2012)

well compared to usual


----------



## Cromer (Oct 17, 2012)

Prediction: Maddy pulls off his best Palpatine impression.


----------



## Xin (Oct 17, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict 15 pages of Obito tree jumping back to the lair talking to himself about how evil the world is.
> 
> Then the last couple pages will be the only pages we needed. With Obito groveling to Madara to teach him his ways.
> 
> I used to put a fight with my predictions but Kishi gives so little at the moment... It'd be a waste of my time.



Why does that feel so awfully possible


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict that obito will clean madara's lower parts



I laughed again. 

Obito isn't worthy of Madara's lower parts.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 17, 2012)

I predict that after the flashback we see Kakashi, Gai and Bee lying in the ground bleeding as Madara remarks their efforts and wondered where the real Obito and Naruto is..


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I laughed again.
> 
> Obito isn't worthy of Madara's lower parts.


i bet that spiral zetsu is curious about pooping because of something that madara told him


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i bet that spiral zetsu is curious about pooping because of something that madara told him



omg ahaha This could be taken so many terrible ways. 

It is kind of creepy how something Madara created is so obsessed with butts though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So much of this. Who is Rin?* Some chick who confessed her love to Kakashi two minutes after Obito died saving her*.



It was totally unneccessarily. Now it's damaging the plot, characters and the emotional impact on the readers. Even if Obito's love was platonic for her, we shouldn't have learnt about Rin's feelings. Totally fail on writer's side.



Nic said:


> Technically Obito sacrificed himself saving Kakashi.



It all happened because Obito abandoned the mission for Rin. He should've listened to Kakashi.  




Marsala said:


> Obito: What have I done?
> 
> Madara: You are fulfilling your destiny, Obito. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the dark side of the Sharingan.
> 
> ...



Madara is really the Darth Sidious of manga


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> omg ahaha This could be taken so many terrible ways.
> 
> It is kind of creepy how something Madara created is so obsessed with butts though.


maybe...maybe...zetsus are related to hashirama's body, maybe madara one day used him for something...and mentioned poop someway in the process, oh god


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Why does that feel so awfully possible



Because the last two chapters were 15 pages of uselessness and 2/3 pages of actual substance.

Heck I bet this happens.

Madara - "Hello there Sublime Uchiha. Returning to Hell I see." 

Obito - "Hell...?"  

"Uaaaaaaooooooooohhhhh! "

Madara - "Shut up."


----------



## auem (Oct 17, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> As expected, Obito blacks out after over-using the MS.
> 
> Kakashi wakes up and see's the carnage.
> 
> ...



is this real spoiler..?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It was totally unneccessarily. Now it's damaging the plot, characters and the emotional impact on the readers. Even if Obito's love was platonic for her, we shouldn't have learnt about Rin's feelings. Totally fail on writer's side.



Yep. I re-read KG and when I saw that I immediately wondered why the hell it was there. I guess Kishi just wanted to make Obito appear more tragic, but all it did was make Rin look like a selfish little bitch.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

auem said:


> is this real spoiler..?



Sounds like fanfiction.

But if it is real; then what happened to Fu? (unless Kishi has plans )


----------



## Opuni (Oct 17, 2012)

**sigh* and this is supposed to be a war? nobody's talking because we kinda know what's coming, 15 useless pages and 2 useful for plot..sigh


----------



## Target (Oct 17, 2012)

bleach spoilers beat naruto.....?


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 17, 2012)

Spoiler
Minato arrives and apologises to Kakashi
He says Rin was 3 tails jinchuuriki and a spy sent by the Mist
But she was truly good inside, she was kidnapped as a child from Konoha, then trained by the mist who used a brainwashing jutsu to control her. Nobody in Konoha noticed the jutsu, it was too powerful a Uchiha genjutsu.

Tobi is not to be seen anywhere. Then Minato leaves with Kakashi, thinking what a disaster he has just witnessed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2012)

Rin being 7 tails?

I can see it.

Rin died thus the 7 tails manifested somewhere else and Takigakure got their hands on it.

Always found it weird being the only Bijuu not within the Big Villages.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe...maybe...zetsus are related to hashirama's body, maybe madara one day used him for something...and mentioned poop someway in the process, oh god



oh-em-je-anne.



UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler
> Minato arrives and apologises to Kakashi
> He says Rin was 3 tails jinchuuriki and a spy sent by the Mist
> But she was truly good inside, she was kidnapped as a child from Konoha, then trained by the mist who used a brainwashing jutsu to control her. Nobody in Konoha noticed the jutsu, it was too powerful a Uchiha genjutsu.
> ...



No 3-inch-high Rin?


----------



## rac585 (Oct 17, 2012)

it's been so long since i've been around for spoilers to come out before chapter. not sure if i want to wait the extra 30/60 mins or not.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 17, 2012)

No spoilers yet? 


well I predict Obito going straight to business and making the Mist his bitch


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

Target said:


> bleach spoilers beat naruto.....?



Well Bleach's madness at the moment is better than Naruto... No offence.

Unless you prefer a truly boring longass flashback to Bleach's utter humiliation and destruction of the good guys base. (Soul Society)


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love google trans.

"Obi world and builds the world's only winner, only world peace, of being only love, only the world of them.

In order to once again, make the world Kakashi and phosphorus have, I went near Matara."

Who the hell is phosphorus?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow. Most obvious chapter ever.

Phosphorus is Rin.

Obito agreed to Madara's plan because he wants to live with Kakashi and Rin happily ever after. _Wow._


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

fucking spoilers, they say nothing


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Ignore. 

Obito thinks he's in a Disney Fairytale adaption


----------



## Nic (Oct 17, 2012)

i'm not even sure that's a real spoiler lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

somebody shoot Obito please


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow. Most obvious chapter ever.
> 
> Phosphorus is Rin.
> 
> Obito agreed to Madara's plan because he wants to live with Kakashi and Rin happily ever after. _Wow._



Lol Kishi like the last 5 weeks we shall be debating over offhand comments rather than the chapter itself...

Kishi needs to up his game. (*Prays theres more to this week than spoiler.*)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Nic said:


> i'm not even sure that's a real spoiler lol



It's from UchihaSage, creator of naked 3-inch-tall Hinata.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

i know what is happening, Kishi wants to move on but he is waiting so that he can complete a takoubon with the flashback BS before he gets to the actually thing, to not mix things up


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Not sure if me gusta about this chapter


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 17, 2012)

And Obito wants to live happily ever after with Kakashi and Rin after watching him ram a chidori through Rin's heart?

Wut?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito _really_ snapped :rofl


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

Kishi is fucking ruining it, why cant we have a true villain T_T


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol wait Obito wants to live happily ever after with Kakashi _and Rin_?

Did she actually live?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 17, 2012)

14 pages of flashbacks, 2 pages of obito returning to madara. epic chapter is epic


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol wait Obito wants to live happily ever after with Kakashi _and Rin_?
> 
> Did she actually live?


in the genjutsu


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol wait Obito wants to live happily ever after with Kakashi _and Rin_?
> 
> Did she actually live?



Probably a reference to the possibility of reviving the dead with Mugen Tsukiyomi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> in the genjutsu



He can make himself as sexy as he wants in that genjutsu, too.


----------



## Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Putting the spoiler in google trans and it making sense...seems like a fake to me$


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2012)

Living happily with Kakashi and Rin?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 17, 2012)

So there is nothing more to add to his motivation 

Cool story, Kishi


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2012)

is that a spoiler or a. recap of what madara told us?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

i really hope that its a fake, the problem is that it makes too much sense


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 17, 2012)

this is by far the most predictable chapter of the year


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Kaze is a legit source, and it sounds exactly like what we were all predicting, so it's probably true.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito started a war...in order to make a Genjutsu so he could lie to himself.


That boy's dumber than a sack of hammers.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 17, 2012)

So he wants to live happily with Rin and Kakashi, and that's why snaps people's necks like nothing? LOL :rofl


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2012)

He can't just mellow out like that.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rose said:


> Putting the spoiler in google trans and it making sense...seems like a fake to me$





> Obi world and builds the world's only winner, only world peace, of being only love, only the world of them.
> 
> In order to once again, make the world Kakashi and phosphorus have, I went near Matara.



If you read that properly it makes no sense at all.

Otherwise you agree Obito wishes to become only love.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't like Obito's motivation at all but it was to be expected with the comments he made before.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

im feeling like Geg's sig right now


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> this is by far the most predictable chapter of the year



Explains why the thread is so quiet in comparison


----------



## Nic (Oct 17, 2012)

so he plans on reviving Rin?


----------



## KevKev (Oct 17, 2012)

Kishi 

This is why Future Evil Sasuke would have been better 

Where's all those people saying he didn't do this just because Rin died?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 17, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Obito waged war on the world...in order to make a Genjutsu so he could lie to himself.
> 
> 
> That boy's dumber than a sack of hammers.


I think he's  planning to pair it with Izanagi/Izanami and make the genjutsu real. 

He's going way too far for just a fake genjutsu. It's gotta be real.


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2012)

looks at translation........................













I wanna say that I told you so bit everyone with a half of. a brain cell already predicted this 



at least the flashback is over  worst flashback I have ever read


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 17, 2012)

lol Nagato's backstory would turn out to be better then this pille of horse shit. Yet again LoL Uchiha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

Nic said:


> so he plans on reviving Rin?


no he plans on getting into madara's little bunny world of lies


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito 

You were so badass last chapter and now you're just a simple minded fruit loop  

Why can't we ever have a decent villain?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2012)

Nic said:


> so he plans on reviving Rin?



That villain.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 17, 2012)

Lets go back to Madara throwing some meteors.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 17, 2012)

God. Just get on with Madara vs Naruto!


----------



## MYJC (Oct 17, 2012)

Chapter sounds horrible. We don't even get an explanation of why Kakashi stabbed Rin?

Hopefully it's one of those chapters that's better than the summary makes it sound like, but I'm not getting my hopes up...


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 17, 2012)

You were the chosen one, Tobi......you had such promise. But now...what a sheer disappointment.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 17, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Kishi
> 
> This is why Future Evil Sasuke would have been better
> 
> *Where's all those people saying he didn't do this just because Rin died?*



Oh dear lord... I forgot about that argument.

I hope a mod creates an early hate thread for that since a tidal wave of hate is incoming.


----------



## chakra-burned (Oct 17, 2012)

Still not about Rin. It was Rin AND Kakashi.

That said, he is fruit loops. In my defense, I did say power+trauma=messed up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

thats what happens when you get a lollipop head


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7BuQFUhsRM[/YOUTUBE]
Kishi watched Matrix.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 17, 2012)

I have to admit, the utter dissapointment in this thread made me choke on my soda...


----------



## Rosi (Oct 17, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Chapter sounds horrible. We don't even get an explanation of why Kakashi stabbed Rin?
> 
> Hopefully it's one of those chapters that's better than the summary makes it sound like, but I'm not getting my hopes up...



If the spoiler says with Rin _and_ Kakashi, than it seems that it's explained otherwise it doesn;t make  any sense


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Chapter sounds horrible. We don't even get an explanation of why Kakashi stabbed Rin?



If we don't get an explanation this chapter or in the rest of the flashback when Kakashi will be the one revealing the reason in the present time.


----------



## Brian (Oct 17, 2012)

Officially the worst villain in this series


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 17, 2012)

this is even worse than nagato getting TNJ, at least nagato wanted realistic world peace not living in a fairyland with your dead girl happily ever after.


----------



## Undead (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito keeps getting fucking worse and worse.  

I feel bad for his fans.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope Kishi brings us an entirely new breed of villains after he kills of the jokes that are Madara and Obito


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 17, 2012)

This guy is fucking 20x worse than Sasuke. My God


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 17, 2012)

At least Madara is throwing meteros, lol Obito.


----------



## Boom Burger (Oct 17, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I hope Kishi brings us an entirely new breed of villains after he kills of the jokes that are Madara and Obito



There is one truly evil villain, his name is Orochimaru


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 17, 2012)

he should have just let itachi stab him with his genjutsu sword...


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor Madara. 

He's probably doubting himself now, wondering how Obito could be so gullible and stupid.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> This guy is fucking 20x worse than Sasuke. My God


you cant even compare them , look at everything that Sasuke went throught

Sasuke is sounding mature and reasonable next to Obito right now


----------



## vered (Oct 17, 2012)

to think that for this reason all the bad things in the manga happened.for this reason.
anyway better wait for the full chapter.
also you need to be a rikudou to control the gedou mazou properly.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 17, 2012)

Holy shit :rofl :rofl


----------



## kiroisenko (Oct 17, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 606*

this


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 17, 2012)

omg fuck you Kishi


----------



## BroKage (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito's motivation makes Nagato and Kabuto's look like masterpieces.



naijaboykev28 said:


> Where's all those people saying he didn't do this just because Rin died?


Hopefully throwing their faith in Kishi villains away.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 17, 2012)

Boom Burger said:


> There is one truly evil villain, his name is Orochimaru



He is the only true fodder you mean ? Im sorry but the guy was already trolled to fucking hard to be taken seriously.

At this point it would be even better of if Kishi introduces space-ninjas as villains.  Naruto Shippuden evolves to Naruto Z, take that Toriyama


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 17, 2012)

Can this get any more predictable at this point?
Next is what Nagato's Rinne Tensei was for Rin?
 My expectations were at the lowest but still...
Thank you for ruining my another favourite character


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Nagato made more sense then this.

It's sad, Tobi started off so well too.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 17, 2012)

Will you look at that. Black Zetsu had bandage around his leg while he doesnt there.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 17, 2012)

What was he doing with Rin's body, there? 

I couldn't tell, but it looked like his hand was phasing through her neck, or something...


----------



## MrCatalyst (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to know that my theory was right; Zetsu being made out of Hashirama's cells and Madara. xD

Prediction for next chapter? Obito pulls out from his own dimension, Rin who's alive thanks to Rinne Tensei and being put under genjutsu until now to give payback to Kakashi.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 17, 2012)

*Is it just me or did Kishi fuck up again*

This chapter didn't satisfy me at all.



From Obito just not caring for anything up to Uzumaki = Senju


everything is




List everything up that this chapter fucked up.




He kinda fucked up Zetsu for me as well


----------



## chakra-burned (Oct 17, 2012)

Now you're just trying too hard


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank God, a chapter with answeeerrrssss!!!
I couldn't care less about Obito.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 17, 2012)

MrCatalyst said:


> Good to know that my theory was right; Zetsu being made out of Hashirama's cells and Madara. xD
> 
> Prediction for next chapter? Obito pulls out from his own dimension, Rin who's alive thanks to Rinne Tensei and being put under genjutsu until now to give payback to Kakashi.



Lmao, wouldn't be surprised, next chapter is some more learning/talking between zetsudara and Obito, maybe Kakashi in Konoha wondering what happened or being praised for lol wtf stomping those Mist ninja.


----------



## tnorbo (Oct 17, 2012)

we've known obito didn't care since he called himself "no one" about 40 chapters ago. and we've known uzamaki==senju since kushina's flashback more than 100 chapters ago. nothing in this chapter was a surprise.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought it was a good chapter, it answered a lot of questions.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, there was speculation that the Uzumaki may have been the clan of Rikudou himself, but now we know it's an offshot of the Senju.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Oct 17, 2012)

Would be hilarious if Rin was against him. There's no reason why not to use Rinne Tensei on her and then on Madara, despite this whole "time limit", Rin's death was much closer than Madara's.

Also, Rin soloes.


----------



## Not another narutard (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito: So I want to live in a world where Rin is alive, because she died and that sucks. 

Zetsu: Fine, you see, that's Nagato. He can bring people back to life. You know, he will revive Madara so can do that genjutsu.

Obito: Nice, nice.    



Smart guy, that Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 17, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> we've known obito didn't care since he called himself "no one" about 40 chapters ago. and we've known uzamaki==senju since kushina's flashback more than 100 chapters ago. nothing in this chapter was a surprise.



Uzumaki being "distantly related" to the Senju =/= Uzumaki being interchangeable with Senju.

Either Nagato is both, like Tsunade, or Kishi got lazy.


----------



## auem (Oct 17, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> I though it was a good chapter,* it answered a lot of questions*.


and that's why most of the answers are shallow and open to further questioning perhaps....


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2012)

im quite disappointed, i expected the Uzumaki to be Rikudou's original clan


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 17, 2012)

Call it a fuck up when the flashback is finally over.


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think Kishi thought it all out as he was going on in some areas. Outcome was fine but fucked up in my opinion.


----------



## kluang (Oct 17, 2012)

Holy bleeding fuck I just realized Sasuke has been a red herring this whole fucking series.

Madara's ambition, the hatred, the quest for power of the Uchiha was never truly passed down to Sasuke as Hashirama's Will of Fire was to Naruto. Obito is the Madara to Naruto's Hashirama, not Sasuke at all. Shit.


----------



## Ricardox (Oct 17, 2012)

So we will wait again to find why Kakashi had to kill her, i hope Kishi won't forget that again.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh my god, I thought Kisihmoto would at least try to come up with a convincable way for Obito's sudden turn but he didn't even try 


"I left Kakashi, I don't care if he lives or die" 

WTF 



Other than that, the chapter was ok I guess.


----------



## Kiki San (Oct 17, 2012)

A real fall from grace Obito is. Once thought to be a casualty of war, now the greatest demon the ninja world has ever seen.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 17, 2012)

Ricardox said:


> So we will wait again to find why Kakashi had to kill her, i hope Kishi won't forget that again.



It would be pretty hilarious if that was just left unexplained for the rest of the series.  


So hilarious that I kind of hope it actually happens.


----------



## NW (Oct 17, 2012)

This chapter:


----------



## Ricardox (Oct 17, 2012)

So basically he did everything he did so far just to find Rin in a dream, in a dream? I truly can't find words anymore, someone please call Kishimoto and tell him to stop drinking sake hehe.
Couldn't Madara just use Tsukuyomi on him or something so that he could live in his own dream? It would have been easier and faster he did not even need to eat food he could live there forever. Right now Tobi became one of the stupidest villains of all time. I had so much expectation from that character, that reason is so childish, it underrates totally all the feats he did. He liked war, destruction, chaos but now he believes that by killing people he can truly make her alive, this is even worse than Tsunade, why couldn't Madara teach him Edo Tensei? He knows how to break the seal so why not summon the poor girl, at least she would truly be alive. "Because you let Rin die" that sentence will never be forgotten for those who had higher expectations of Tobi.

I wonder also how Madara found Nagato, it was so fast the way it was explained, i wonder if Madara truly wants to create a dream world of peace and love, coming from him i can't stop thinking that it's not so simple as he made it look like, oh well.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 17, 2012)

The only thing that fucked up was Obito.First of all he was ready to do all the shit because of a girl,with whom he didn't even share a real friendship.Second he killed all the ninjas but didn't care if Kakashi stayed alive..Really..?!


Really..I am really mad because I really used to like Tobi and I had a little bit hope that his reason would be deeper then the Rin,the girl who just wanted to ride Kakashi.


----------



## Ricardox (Oct 17, 2012)

ChickenPotPie said:


> It would be pretty hilarious if that was just left unexplained for the rest of the series.
> 
> 
> So hilarious that I kind of hope it actually happens.




Indeed, the funniest thing is, i actually believe it might happen, the way things are going now, Obito simply leaving Kakashi alive with "i don't care" that reaction is really strange, perhaps he has  a double personality condition, but yeah who knows why Rin happened .


----------



## -JT- (Oct 17, 2012)

Am I really the only one who actually quite liked this chapter?


----------



## MrCatalyst (Oct 17, 2012)

Well that makes us 2. I don't care if it's all because Rin is dead, it was all planned by Madara in terms of manipulating Obito. Besides we have some stuff confirmed as well.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm takin this chapter to mean that Nagato is Half Uzumaki Half Senju. I guess Madara ain't his daddy afterall :/


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 17, 2012)

Not another narutard said:


> Obito: So I want to live in a world where Rin is alive, because she died and that sucks.
> 
> Zetsu: Fine, you see, that's Nagato. He can bring people back to life. You know, he will revive Madara so can do that genjutsu.
> 
> ...



Not to give too much credit to the writer (Obito really sucks as a villain. He's kind of a shallow anti-villain), but Obito is at least consistent. It's not the fact that Rin died that is the tragedy for him. It's that they live in a such a crap sack world that good people dying is so common. Which is why he's signed up for Madara's plan.


----------



## Summers (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im quite disappointed, i expected the Uzumaki to be Rikudou's original clan



Yeah, its sucks, but it was said by Kushina a while ago. Its kinda bad since this chapter makes it sound like they were under the Senju in terms of power. A mere off shoot of Senju rather than an alternative like the Uchiha


----------



## Dade (Oct 17, 2012)

BUt I thought when black Zetsu 1st say Obtio/Tobi back then, he didn't even no who he was & white zetsu had to tell black zetsu that Obito/Tobi was a friend.  

IDK???


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 17, 2012)

Reading chapter = obvious being put on wax, Pictures are wooh, Kishimoto's pen/graphics tablet game is "ON OVER 9000".


----------



## Rosi (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, he fcked up :/
He could've made him already traumatised and depressed after nearly dying and having half his body ripped off, that would make his sudden change much more believable. But no, he wasted 2 chapters on showing Obito as a happy-go-lucky kid, almost if nothing happened, with strong will, etc I'm dissapoint


----------



## oprisco (Oct 17, 2012)

No, its just you, OP.


----------



## Skeith (Oct 17, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Oh my god, I thought Kisihmoto would at least try to come up with a convincable way for Obito's sudden turn but he didn't even try
> 
> 
> "I left Kakashi, I don't care if he lives or die"
> ...



But he will be in our new world. 

"So will Rin."



I don't know why, but I felt like he wanted to NTR.


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2012)

*so what did we learn this chapter?*

aside from zetsu being a madara clone and a bunch of shit we already knew?


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2012)

What's everyone's take on the top two panels of page 15?

Madara tells Obito that he can't handle the Mazou properly, but that he can still control it because he possess both powers?

So, you need the Rinnegan to fully or properly control the Gedo Mazou and summon it. While, possessing Senju and Uchiha powers (no Rinnegan) permits some control over it?


----------



## Grendel (Oct 17, 2012)

Apparently most people didn't learn anything because most still don't seem to understand the character at all...


----------



## Yakkai (Oct 17, 2012)

We learned it was all about Rin. Well the five people still saying its more complex than just saving Rin learned that. Maybe.


----------



## Augors (Oct 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> What's everyone's take on the top two panels of page 15?
> 
> Madara tells Obito that he can't handle the Mazou properly, but that he can still control it because he possess both powers?
> 
> So, you need the Rinnegan to fully or properly control the Gedo Mazou and summon it. While, possessing Senju and Uchiha powers (no Rinnegan) permits some control over it?


That makes no sense to me when I saw that.


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> What's everyone's take on the top two panels of page 15?
> 
> Madara tells Obito that he can't handle the Mazou properly, but that he can still control it because he possess both powers?
> 
> So, you need the Rinnegan to fully or properly control the Gedo Mazou and summon it. While, possessing Senju and Uchiha powers (no Rinnegan) permits some control over it?



I think he's saying that you can't unlock the Rinnegan without both Uchiha and Senju  DNA and you also can't use the Mazo without Uchiha and Senju DNA and because Obito has a lot of both, he should be okay with using it. 

I think the Rinnegan might just be a requirement for summoning the Mazo but you can manipulate it other ways (like creating Zetsu) as long as you have the two sets of DNA.


----------



## Selva (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito left Kakashi alive because he still cares/cared deeply about him methinks.


----------



## Klue (Oct 17, 2012)

CopyNinja93 said:


> I think he's saying that you can't unlock the Rinnegan without both Uchiha and Senju  DNA and you also can't use the Mazo without Uchiha and Senju DNA and because Obito has a lot of both, he should be okay with using it.
> 
> I think the Rinnegan might just be a requirement for summoning the Mazo but you can manipulate it other ways (like creating Zetsu) as long as you have the two sets of DNA.



Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 17, 2012)

Some things were explained. I give it an okay 

Honestly, although I think Obito's dive into the dark side was pretty steep, it wasn't jarringly so like Sasuke at the Kage Summit. I'm just not finding it ineffective or awful the way a lot of people are. It works for me.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2012)

This chapter was good: faster paced and its content was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 17, 2012)

Madara pulled the cord, just like I "predicted".


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 17, 2012)

Basically the premise of Madara's plan


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 17, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Obito: What have I done?
> 
> Madara: You are fulfilling your destiny, Obito. Become my apprentice. Learn to use the dark side of the Sharingan.
> 
> ...



And the prediction winner of this week...


----------



## Penance (Oct 17, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> And the prediction winner of this week...



It couldn't have gone any other way...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 17, 2012)

the thing i got out of this chapter: it's become a lot less likely that the info on the scroll Sasuke is in possession of has anything to do with Rinnegan


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 17, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow. Most obvious chapter ever.
> 
> Phosphorus is Rin.
> 
> Obito agreed to Madara's plan because he wants to live with Kakashi and Rin happily ever after. _Wow._



sounds like Obito though



Abanikochan said:


> And Obito wants to live happily ever after with Kakashi and Rin after watching him ram a chidori through Rin's heart?
> 
> Wut?





Selva said:


> Obito left Kakashi alive because he still cares/cared deeply about him methinks.



i think not only does Obito still care about Kakashi, i think he's slightly aware of something else going on deep down about the reason Rin was killed. (i think that's why he lied to Madara when he asked why Obito left Kakashi alive)

it would also explain why Obito wasn't happy about Madara being brought back

yes i'm an Obito fan hanging on by a thread, i just can't abandon my 2nd favorite character just like that


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I certainly found something of interest in this chapter



There's a dog sticking it's tongue out in Madara's mural 

lolwut


----------



## NW (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't forget the cat in the bottom left.

existed


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Oct 17, 2012)

Selva said:


> Obito left Kakashi alive because he still cares/cared deeply about him methinks.



Kill everyone NOT responsible for the death of your beloved, and spare the killer. 



Obito's logic ck


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought this chapter ("Dream World") was interesting. I thought it was cool how Madara trained Obito within his genjutsu world. So basically, he could've been training Obito in his genjutsu world for years when it could've been just seconds or minutes in reality. Obito should've at least took back his Sharingan from Kakashi instead of just leaving him there like that.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 17, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Well, I certainly found something of interest in this chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never noticed that  so fucking funny though lolz


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 17, 2012)

Retarded chapter and series. Fucking dumb reason to even take over the world.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 17, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> Selva said:
> 
> 
> > Obito left Kakashi alive because he still cares/cared deeply about him methinks.
> ...



I came back to this manga only for Obito's story so I'm gonna genjutsu myself into believing this until Kishi slaps another trainwreck of a chapter on my face


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 20, 2012)

How did Madara get resurrected in his youth when he died at an old age?


----------



## Escargon (Oct 20, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> Retarded chapter and series. Fucking dumb reason to even take over the world.



True words contains hatred.



Hell On Earth said:


> How did Madara get resurrected in his youth when he died at an old age?



A better question is why did he ress up in that battle armor? 

So basically if theres a jutsu who sets the age of an edo tensei, it will be ressed up with the armor it had during that time.


----------



## Klue (Oct 20, 2012)

Hell On Earth said:


> How did Madara get resurrected in his youth when he died at an old age?



Kabuto enhanced his Edo Tensei body, some how. The story implies that Hashirama's cells/dna played a significant role.

Wait and see, we shall.


----------

